# Rock-n H Woodshop podcast



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Help me spread the word!!!*

Rock-n H Woodshop podcast is officially off the ground. My website is under construction currently, but will soon play host to all of my video podcasting, projects and viewer projects. There will be interactive commenting on all videos and projects in the future as well as helpful links to websites pertaining to our craft. Currently, the easiest way to find me is on YouTube at www.YouTube.com/rhwoodshop
My videos are on a number of video websites but YouTube is the powerhouse of them all. So check me out and don't forget to subscribe.

Oklahoma has very few ways of finding people in their area to do what we do. Hopefully, this will help. Spread the word, I post new episodes every Saturday. Episode one starts with an introduction and my most recent episode kicks off my garage makeover.

I also have a fan page on Facebook at www.Facebook.com/rocknhwoodshop


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

dshort824 said:


> *Help me spread the word!!!*
> 
> Rock-n H Woodshop podcast is officially off the ground. My website is under construction currently, but will soon play host to all of my video podcasting, projects and viewer projects. There will be interactive commenting on all videos and projects in the future as well as helpful links to websites pertaining to our craft. Currently, the easiest way to find me is on YouTube at www.YouTube.com/rhwoodshop
> My videos are on a number of video websites but YouTube is the powerhouse of them all. So check me out and don't forget to subscribe.
> ...


Thanks Drew! I'll be looking in now and again!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Help me spread the word!!!*
> 
> Rock-n H Woodshop podcast is officially off the ground. My website is under construction currently, but will soon play host to all of my video podcasting, projects and viewer projects. There will be interactive commenting on all videos and projects in the future as well as helpful links to websites pertaining to our craft. Currently, the easiest way to find me is on YouTube at www.YouTube.com/rhwoodshop
> My videos are on a number of video websites but YouTube is the powerhouse of them all. So check me out and don't forget to subscribe.
> ...


Thanks Tony!!!


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

dshort824 said:


> *Help me spread the word!!!*
> 
> Rock-n H Woodshop podcast is officially off the ground. My website is under construction currently, but will soon play host to all of my video podcasting, projects and viewer projects. There will be interactive commenting on all videos and projects in the future as well as helpful links to websites pertaining to our craft. Currently, the easiest way to find me is on YouTube at www.YouTube.com/rhwoodshop
> My videos are on a number of video websites but YouTube is the powerhouse of them all. So check me out and don't forget to subscribe.
> ...


Drew,
How come your link didn't show up as an active link, like this …?

http://www.youtube.com/rhwoodshop


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Help me spread the word!!!*
> 
> Rock-n H Woodshop podcast is officially off the ground. My website is under construction currently, but will soon play host to all of my video podcasting, projects and viewer projects. There will be interactive commenting on all videos and projects in the future as well as helpful links to websites pertaining to our craft. Currently, the easiest way to find me is on YouTube at www.YouTube.com/rhwoodshop
> My videos are on a number of video websites but YouTube is the powerhouse of them all. So check me out and don't forget to subscribe.
> ...


I am not sure, it is probably because I typed it out on a mobile device and not my computer.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

dshort824 said:


> *Help me spread the word!!!*
> 
> Rock-n H Woodshop podcast is officially off the ground. My website is under construction currently, but will soon play host to all of my video podcasting, projects and viewer projects. There will be interactive commenting on all videos and projects in the future as well as helpful links to websites pertaining to our craft. Currently, the easiest way to find me is on YouTube at www.YouTube.com/rhwoodshop
> My videos are on a number of video websites but YouTube is the powerhouse of them all. So check me out and don't forget to subscribe.
> ...


I copied it from the address at the top of your YouTube page and it lit up here ok.

I was just looking at the bed you made a while ago. Nice job on that build. I would guess your wife must be happy! 
I see you went through the trouble to post all the measurements also. Great job on that project!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Help me spread the word!!!*
> 
> Rock-n H Woodshop podcast is officially off the ground. My website is under construction currently, but will soon play host to all of my video podcasting, projects and viewer projects. There will be interactive commenting on all videos and projects in the future as well as helpful links to websites pertaining to our craft. Currently, the easiest way to find me is on YouTube at www.YouTube.com/rhwoodshop
> My videos are on a number of video websites but YouTube is the powerhouse of them all. So check me out and don't forget to subscribe.
> ...


Tony was kind enough to let me know that my links were not active.

Try these:
http://www.facebook.com/rocknhwoodshop
http://www.youtube.com/rhwoodshop
http://www.twitter.com (you can follow me under @rhwoodshop)


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Help me spread the word!!!*
> 
> Rock-n H Woodshop podcast is officially off the ground. My website is under construction currently, but will soon play host to all of my video podcasting, projects and viewer projects. There will be interactive commenting on all videos and projects in the future as well as helpful links to websites pertaining to our craft. Currently, the easiest way to find me is on YouTube at www.YouTube.com/rhwoodshop
> My videos are on a number of video websites but YouTube is the powerhouse of them all. So check me out and don't forget to subscribe.
> ...


Thanks for the compliment on the bed. Yes, my wife is very happy now that it is done. Some of the measurements during the design work were changed once I got started on the project. Not drastically just within a few inches of each other as I made changes during the build.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

dshort824 said:


> *Help me spread the word!!!*
> 
> Rock-n H Woodshop podcast is officially off the ground. My website is under construction currently, but will soon play host to all of my video podcasting, projects and viewer projects. There will be interactive commenting on all videos and projects in the future as well as helpful links to websites pertaining to our craft. Currently, the easiest way to find me is on YouTube at www.YouTube.com/rhwoodshop
> My videos are on a number of video websites but YouTube is the powerhouse of them all. So check me out and don't forget to subscribe.
> ...


Sound good will you put them on Lumberjocks?


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Help me spread the word!!!*
> 
> Rock-n H Woodshop podcast is officially off the ground. My website is under construction currently, but will soon play host to all of my video podcasting, projects and viewer projects. There will be interactive commenting on all videos and projects in the future as well as helpful links to websites pertaining to our craft. Currently, the easiest way to find me is on YouTube at www.YouTube.com/rhwoodshop
> My videos are on a number of video websites but YouTube is the powerhouse of them all. So check me out and don't forget to subscribe.
> ...


No, I will only put the notices up that the next episode is up and available to watch.
LJ's cannot support videos of this size.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Episode 3*

Just a notice episode 3 "got paint?" is now up and running and ready to watch on 
Http://www.YouTube.com/rhwoodshop
Thanks to all of you that subscribed to my channel!!!

Just copy and paste


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode 3*
> 
> Just a notice episode 3 "got paint?" is now up and running and ready to watch on
> Http://www.YouTube.com/rhwoodshop
> ...


Ok… how did "Part 2" become "Episode 3" ?

Hmmmmmmm (insert scratching-head-smiley-face here)


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode 3*
> 
> Just a notice episode 3 "got paint?" is now up and running and ready to watch on
> Http://www.YouTube.com/rhwoodshop
> ...


Yeah, I hadn't quite figured out how the blog title things worked. So I had to clear it up by saying episode three. Ha ha! Sorry for any confusion that might of caused. ""


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Episode 4*

Hey fellow Jocks,
My newest episode is up on my Youtube and Blip channels. In this episode you will finally see how the epoxy flooring goes on the floor after all the prep work we did with the buffer. I still use the liquid etch in tough to reach places, however. I will then show you how to apply the top coat and a bonus view of the new rockler paint (gallon) mixer in action for easy mixing and application of the top coat. Be sure and check it out.

Thanks again for all the views and comments so far. I promise that woodworking will be coming soon…...This shop makeover has been a long time coming.

www.youtube.com/rhwoodshop
www.blip.tv/rhwoodshop

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Timthemailman (Oct 19, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode 4*
> 
> Hey fellow Jocks,
> My newest episode is up on my Youtube and Blip channels. In this episode you will finally see how the epoxy flooring goes on the floor after all the prep work we did with the buffer. I still use the liquid etch in tough to reach places, however. I will then show you how to apply the top coat and a bonus view of the new rockler paint (gallon) mixer in action for easy mixing and application of the top coat. Be sure and check it out.
> ...


Thanks for the video, looking forward to the rest of your garage restoration, hopefully it will help me out with my garage shop.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode 4*
> 
> Hey fellow Jocks,
> My newest episode is up on my Youtube and Blip channels. In this episode you will finally see how the epoxy flooring goes on the floor after all the prep work we did with the buffer. I still use the liquid etch in tough to reach places, however. I will then show you how to apply the top coat and a bonus view of the new rockler paint (gallon) mixer in action for easy mixing and application of the top coat. Be sure and check it out.
> ...


Thanks Tim, It is a slow process. I actually have a couple of commission projects to feature before my cabinetry builds start. I have to recoop some money for the cabinet builds….LOL. There will be plenty more to come.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode 4*
> 
> Hey fellow Jocks,
> My newest episode is up on my Youtube and Blip channels. In this episode you will finally see how the epoxy flooring goes on the floor after all the prep work we did with the buffer. I still use the liquid etch in tough to reach places, however. I will then show you how to apply the top coat and a bonus view of the new rockler paint (gallon) mixer in action for easy mixing and application of the top coat. Be sure and check it out.
> ...


I used to work in the rental dept at HD…. I guess you figured out that Floor Maintainer has a pretty wicked "Learning curve" to using it 

Did you bang it into the wall when you first pulled the switch? Or was the clerk nice enough to tell you to make sure you were in the middle of the room when you first hit the switch?

Nice finish on the epoxy floor


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode 4*
> 
> Hey fellow Jocks,
> My newest episode is up on my Youtube and Blip channels. In this episode you will finally see how the epoxy flooring goes on the floor after all the prep work we did with the buffer. I still use the liquid etch in tough to reach places, however. I will then show you how to apply the top coat and a bonus view of the new rockler paint (gallon) mixer in action for easy mixing and application of the top coat. Be sure and check it out.
> ...


You are correct about the learning curve. Not much instruction given on the buffer but I was thinking in my head I should be in the middle of the floor just to make sure I don't screw it up.
Thanks for the compliments on the finished floor.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Episode 5 "Empty No More"*

Thank you for making it this far with me on this podcast. Now is the time for all the tools to be moved in and set up. We will start will the tablesaw, and then carry on in to getting up a slat wall for storage later. Please join me in this fun episode. I will show you some tips and tricks that you may already know, but for the beginning woodworker you may not know. Hope you all enjoy and don't forget….SUBSCRIBE!!!! 

www.youtube.com/rhwoodshop
www.blip.tv/rhwoodshop
www.facebook.com/rocknhwoodshop


----------



## Timthemailman (Oct 19, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode 5 "Empty No More"*
> 
> Thank you for making it this far with me on this podcast. Now is the time for all the tools to be moved in and set up. We will start will the tablesaw, and then carry on in to getting up a slat wall for storage later. Please join me in this fun episode. I will show you some tips and tricks that you may already know, but for the beginning woodworker you may not know. Hope you all enjoy and don't forget….SUBSCRIBE!!!!
> 
> ...


Morning coffee and a garage makeover video, life is good. See you next week .


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode 5 "Empty No More"*
> 
> Thank you for making it this far with me on this podcast. Now is the time for all the tools to be moved in and set up. We will start will the tablesaw, and then carry on in to getting up a slat wall for storage later. Please join me in this fun episode. I will show you some tips and tricks that you may already know, but for the beginning woodworker you may not know. Hope you all enjoy and don't forget….SUBSCRIBE!!!!
> 
> ...


Glad you're enjoying the episodes Tim. Hope you're getting some good ideas. You have any comments or suggestions for me feel free to let me know them. I'll be seeing you on Saturday.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Episode 6*

Sorry to all you that have been expecting a new episode. Things have been getting really busy around the shop and editing a new video has been difficult. I didn't get to touch the computer until last night. The videos are processing right now and should be up soon. Again, I'm sorry!

Drew


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode 6*
> 
> Sorry to all you that have been expecting a new episode. Things have been getting really busy around the shop and editing a new video has been difficult. I didn't get to touch the computer until last night. The videos are processing right now and should be up soon. Again, I'm sorry!
> 
> Drew


Geeze man, you act like you're on a schedule… "Oh no. It's Saturday and R&H Woodshop isn't on! Oh My !What will we do?" 
 LOL 

If you're like everybody else, you probably have a LIFE and making these vids needs to fit in there when you can…. We can wait.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode 6*
> 
> Sorry to all you that have been expecting a new episode. Things have been getting really busy around the shop and editing a new video has been difficult. I didn't get to touch the computer until last night. The videos are processing right now and should be up soon. Again, I'm sorry!
> 
> Drew


Your right on there. I'm just trying to keep it consistant. Unlike some of these other podcasters, I have a fulltime job and a 2 year old to contend with. No excuses though, I am doing my best to make sure every Saturday Morning has an episode. Thanks for the humerus relief, made me laugh.

Drew


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Exciting*

Woodworking begins Saturday morning. Commission project for a customer! Stay tuned…....


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

dshort824 said:


> *Exciting*
> 
> Woodworking begins Saturday morning. Commission project for a customer! Stay tuned…....


?


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Episode 7 "it's End Grain or NO GRAIN!"*

"End Grain Cutting Board Counter Top" - Part 1
Okay, it is now time for a "woodworking project"!!!! I know that many of you have seen the title of my show and wondered, hello? Where is the woodworking? Well here it is! Get ready to take notes on this one, b/c this is one project that a novice can do with a table saw, sander and glue. Be sure and leave comments, and don't forget "SUBSCRIBE"!!!!

www.YouTube.com/Rhwoodshop

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Episode 8 "It's Either End Grain or NO GRAIN!"*

Hey fellow LJ's, I am going to try to upload this to LJ.com so you can all enjoy without clicking links…...Thanks!

Now comes the time to finish the countertop! Here you will see how to assemble and create an end grain top. Also, you will learn how to use a two stage epoxy finish to give the countertop a glass like appearance and durability. Since this top will NOT be used like a cutting board, this fit the best option for the homeowner. Please feel free to leave me comments and thank you for watching.


----------



## Timthemailman (Oct 19, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode 8 "It's Either End Grain or NO GRAIN!"*
> 
> Hey fellow LJ's, I am going to try to upload this to LJ.com so you can all enjoy without clicking links…...Thanks!
> 
> Now comes the time to finish the countertop! Here you will see how to assemble and create an end grain top. Also, you will learn how to use a two stage epoxy finish to give the countertop a glass like appearance and durability. Since this top will NOT be used like a cutting board, this fit the best option for the homeowner. Please feel free to leave me comments and thank you for watching.


Nice work Drew. Having a late cup of joe and watching your new video. Getting ready to go out and work on my shop. Today, life is good. Happy Fathers day


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode 8 "It's Either End Grain or NO GRAIN!"*
> 
> Hey fellow LJ's, I am going to try to upload this to LJ.com so you can all enjoy without clicking links…...Thanks!
> 
> Now comes the time to finish the countertop! Here you will see how to assemble and create an end grain top. Also, you will learn how to use a two stage epoxy finish to give the countertop a glass like appearance and durability. Since this top will NOT be used like a cutting board, this fit the best option for the homeowner. Please feel free to leave me comments and thank you for watching.


Thanks a lot Tim!!! I try to have these up for everyone around Saturday Morning but sometimes my full time life gets in the way and delays happen. Thanks for being a loyal subscriber and I will do my best to provide the best content possible. Also, your idea about shop tour and information would be a great idea. No you didn't miss the rest of the shop build. B/c of the side projects, I had to stall them a bit. I have money set aside to build some cabinets and that will probably be happening very soon. Thanks again!!!!

Drew


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Rock-n Moment "Trim Install" HD*

This is just a real quick install of some base trim molding in a customer's house. I was asked for some help, so I took the camera along with me…..Enjoy!


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Rock-n Moment "Trim Install" HD*
> 
> This is just a real quick install of some base trim molding in a customer's house. I was asked for some help, so I took the camera along with me…..Enjoy!


nice work


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

dshort824 said:


> *Rock-n Moment "Trim Install" HD*
> 
> This is just a real quick install of some base trim molding in a customer's house. I was asked for some help, so I took the camera along with me…..Enjoy!


SCMS with no blade guard?


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Rock-n Moment "Trim Install" HD*
> 
> This is just a real quick install of some base trim molding in a customer's house. I was asked for some help, so I took the camera along with me…..Enjoy!


Yeah Gerry, unfortunately when I acquired that compound miter saw it was used and therefore did not have the guard. I've tried looking for a replacement guard with no options available because it has been discontinued. So in the instance it is do as I say not as I do, ha ha!!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Shop Tour!!! *

In this episode, I invite you into my shop for a detailed look at what I have now and later when the shop is done, you will see the after tour. Also, next week you will see my jigs episode.

Thank you and enjoy!!!


----------



## Timthemailman (Oct 19, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Shop Tour!!! *
> 
> In this episode, I invite you into my shop for a detailed look at what I have now and later when the shop is done, you will see the after tour. Also, next week you will see my jigs episode.
> 
> Thank you and enjoy!!!


Thanks for the video, I like to see how other people set up there shops. See ya next week.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Shop Tour!!! *
> 
> In this episode, I invite you into my shop for a detailed look at what I have now and later when the shop is done, you will see the after tour. Also, next week you will see my jigs episode.
> 
> Thank you and enjoy!!!


Your welcomeTim. Your comments and questions are most welcome. Thank you!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Shop Tour!!! *
> 
> In this episode, I invite you into my shop for a detailed look at what I have now and later when the shop is done, you will see the after tour. Also, next week you will see my jigs episode.
> 
> Thank you and enjoy!!!


My apologies for the poor audio. It got corrupted during exporting!﻿


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

dshort824 said:


> *Shop Tour!!! *
> 
> In this episode, I invite you into my shop for a detailed look at what I have now and later when the shop is done, you will see the after tour. Also, next week you will see my jigs episode.
> 
> Thank you and enjoy!!!


A most informative and thorough review. You and I have a lot of the same tools. I cant wait to see what it looks like after you're all done, though who is ever done setting up a shop? And yes, those audio issues were a tad annoying, but you had my interest more than the audio was annoying so I watched it through
Scott.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Shop Tour!!! *
> 
> In this episode, I invite you into my shop for a detailed look at what I have now and later when the shop is done, you will see the after tour. Also, next week you will see my jigs episode.
> 
> Thank you and enjoy!!!


Man with those equipment you will make a fantastic shop.
Waiting for the final product lol
All the best


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Shop Tour!!! *
> 
> In this episode, I invite you into my shop for a detailed look at what I have now and later when the shop is done, you will see the after tour. Also, next week you will see my jigs episode.
> 
> Thank you and enjoy!!!


New video posted with corrected audio. My apologies to all who tried to watch the corrupted video file I posted here. Proceed to my next post and you can get the newest video. Thanks.

Drew


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Redo!!!!! Episode 9 Shop Tour*

I wanted to apologize for my prior video. My prior video was corrupted during conversion and I had several parts of the video that had talking over talking. OOPS!!! I spent last night redoing the audio and I even added a few things! Please take a look so you can hear what my bad transfer from before prevented you from hearing.

Once again, I am sorry and I hope you enjoy! My prior video has been deleted from YouTube so there is no longer confusion.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *Redo!!!!! Episode 9 Shop Tour*
> 
> I wanted to apologize for my prior video. My prior video was corrupted during conversion and I had several parts of the video that had talking over talking. OOPS!!! I spent last night redoing the audio and I even added a few things! Please take a look so you can hear what my bad transfer from before prevented you from hearing.
> 
> Once again, I am sorry and I hope you enjoy! My prior video has been deleted from YouTube so there is no longer confusion.


Like the little red-headed girl in the Wendys (hamburger) commercials says…. "Now, THAT'S better" 

That last one was nerve racking to watch, and I will admit, I gave up before it was over. I'm sure others did too


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Redo!!!!! Episode 9 Shop Tour*
> 
> I wanted to apologize for my prior video. My prior video was corrupted during conversion and I had several parts of the video that had talking over talking. OOPS!!! I spent last night redoing the audio and I even added a few things! Please take a look so you can hear what my bad transfer from before prevented you from hearing.
> 
> Once again, I am sorry and I hope you enjoy! My prior video has been deleted from YouTube so there is no longer confusion.


The sad part is, I didn't know it was corrupted until it was already posted. And to be honest, I gave up too before I finished it LOL!!!!


----------



## Timthemailman (Oct 19, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Redo!!!!! Episode 9 Shop Tour*
> 
> I wanted to apologize for my prior video. My prior video was corrupted during conversion and I had several parts of the video that had talking over talking. OOPS!!! I spent last night redoing the audio and I even added a few things! Please take a look so you can hear what my bad transfer from before prevented you from hearing.
> 
> Once again, I am sorry and I hope you enjoy! My prior video has been deleted from YouTube so there is no longer confusion.


Thanks for the updated video Drew, I am looking forward to seeing the SCMS and RAS cabinet, hope you do a video on that build. The drawing of the SCMS and RAS cabinet look great. I also have a Sears ARS and CMS and would like to builds something like that in the future. Thanks and Take care, Tim


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Redo!!!!! Episode 9 Shop Tour*
> 
> I wanted to apologize for my prior video. My prior video was corrupted during conversion and I had several parts of the video that had talking over talking. OOPS!!! I spent last night redoing the audio and I even added a few things! Please take a look so you can hear what my bad transfer from before prevented you from hearing.
> 
> Once again, I am sorry and I hope you enjoy! My prior video has been deleted from YouTube so there is no longer confusion.


Hey Tim, glad you approve. You're looking forward to it? I think I am looking forward to it! I can't wait to get started on the projects for the shop, commission work and just flat out LIFE keeps getting in the way. I will do project videos on the shop build, don't you worry.

Thanks again!


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Redo!!!!! Episode 9 Shop Tour*
> 
> I wanted to apologize for my prior video. My prior video was corrupted during conversion and I had several parts of the video that had talking over talking. OOPS!!! I spent last night redoing the audio and I even added a few things! Please take a look so you can hear what my bad transfer from before prevented you from hearing.
> 
> Once again, I am sorry and I hope you enjoy! My prior video has been deleted from YouTube so there is no longer confusion.


nice machines and tools
Looking great


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Redo!!!!! Episode 9 Shop Tour*
> 
> I wanted to apologize for my prior video. My prior video was corrupted during conversion and I had several parts of the video that had talking over talking. OOPS!!! I spent last night redoing the audio and I even added a few things! Please take a look so you can hear what my bad transfer from before prevented you from hearing.
> 
> Once again, I am sorry and I hope you enjoy! My prior video has been deleted from YouTube so there is no longer confusion.


Thanks a lot! Gonna look even better when the cabinet are done. That's gonna take me a while though….LOL


----------



## dorald (Jun 29, 2013)

dshort824 said:


> *Redo!!!!! Episode 9 Shop Tour*
> 
> I wanted to apologize for my prior video. My prior video was corrupted during conversion and I had several parts of the video that had talking over talking. OOPS!!! I spent last night redoing the audio and I even added a few things! Please take a look so you can hear what my bad transfer from before prevented you from hearing.
> 
> Once again, I am sorry and I hope you enjoy! My prior video has been deleted from YouTube so there is no longer confusion.


QUESTION Drew: In your intro, you show applying an epoxy coating to the shop floor. Care to elaborate on this? I am considering doing this same thing to my shop but have recently read that the "DIY" kits aren't worth the $$$ or time. Any problems with yours? Recommend?


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Redo!!!!! Episode 9 Shop Tour*
> 
> I wanted to apologize for my prior video. My prior video was corrupted during conversion and I had several parts of the video that had talking over talking. OOPS!!! I spent last night redoing the audio and I even added a few things! Please take a look so you can hear what my bad transfer from before prevented you from hearing.
> 
> Once again, I am sorry and I hope you enjoy! My prior video has been deleted from YouTube so there is no longer confusion.


I will tell you that the DIY kits that you buy from big-box stores AREN'T worth the money. I ordered mine from armorpoxy.com. Their product has less water which in turn creates a thicker topcoat and base. If I was to recommend an epoxy coating that would be the one. Stay away from big-box store brands such as Rustoleum or Behr!!!!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Jigs*

This is an in-depth look at the collection of my current jigs that I have in my shop. Hope you all enjoy and leave me comments. Don't forget to subscribe so you won't miss a thing.
P. S. Please excuse the very beginning, I just could not resist doing it.

Drew - Rock-n H Woodshop


----------



## Carbide (Sep 14, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Jigs*
> 
> This is an in-depth look at the collection of my current jigs that I have in my shop. Hope you all enjoy and leave me comments. Don't forget to subscribe so you won't miss a thing.
> P. S. Please excuse the very beginning, I just could not resist doing it.
> ...


Great job Drew!! I like watching your videos. Some are pretty comical to watch. Hope to see more!!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Jigs*
> 
> This is an in-depth look at the collection of my current jigs that I have in my shop. Hope you all enjoy and leave me comments. Don't forget to subscribe so you won't miss a thing.
> P. S. Please excuse the very beginning, I just could not resist doing it.
> ...


Thanks, I never claimed to be a comedian but why watch a dull video. If you find it fun as well as instructional then I've done my job.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Jigs*
> 
> This is an in-depth look at the collection of my current jigs that I have in my shop. Hope you all enjoy and leave me comments. Don't forget to subscribe so you won't miss a thing.
> P. S. Please excuse the very beginning, I just could not resist doing it.
> ...


Very nice and informative video Drew.
Just a note: As I was once corrected by David Marks when I used to call everything jigs.
We have jigs and fixtures, the difference is that a Jig slides when a fixture guides.
Kepp up the graet work buddy.


----------



## Timthemailman (Oct 19, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Jigs*
> 
> This is an in-depth look at the collection of my current jigs that I have in my shop. Hope you all enjoy and leave me comments. Don't forget to subscribe so you won't miss a thing.
> P. S. Please excuse the very beginning, I just could not resist doing it.
> ...


Thanks Drew, for another great video, lots of good info about jigs. See ya next week.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *Jigs*
> 
> This is an in-depth look at the collection of my current jigs that I have in my shop. Hope you all enjoy and leave me comments. Don't forget to subscribe so you won't miss a thing.
> P. S. Please excuse the very beginning, I just could not resist doing it.
> ...


So what's the difference between "SLIDES" and "GLIDES"??? 

Adding the bloopers was a nice touch!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Jigs*
> 
> This is an in-depth look at the collection of my current jigs that I have in my shop. Hope you all enjoy and leave me comments. Don't forget to subscribe so you won't miss a thing.
> P. S. Please excuse the very beginning, I just could not resist doing it.
> ...


Stelios: Thank you for that clarification. Down here in Oklahoma, everything (and I mean everything) is a jig! LOL! I will definitely use the correct term in future vids!

Tim: Thank you for the comment and you will most definitely see me next week.

Joe: Too funny! You just take your pick, but I will tell you this: I most assuredly do not glide or slide on the dance floor. I liked the bloopers reel too. I might do that more often.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Jigs*
> 
> This is an in-depth look at the collection of my current jigs that I have in my shop. Hope you all enjoy and leave me comments. Don't forget to subscribe so you won't miss a thing.
> P. S. Please excuse the very beginning, I just could not resist doing it.
> ...


Nice vid Drew. You did us Okies proud!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Jigs*
> 
> This is an in-depth look at the collection of my current jigs that I have in my shop. Hope you all enjoy and leave me comments. Don't forget to subscribe so you won't miss a thing.
> P. S. Please excuse the very beginning, I just could not resist doing it.
> ...


Gfadvm: Thanks a lot fellow Okie. I try and do my best. Also, thanks for the kind comments!!!


----------



## dorald (Jun 29, 2013)

dshort824 said:


> *Jigs*
> 
> This is an in-depth look at the collection of my current jigs that I have in my shop. Hope you all enjoy and leave me comments. Don't forget to subscribe so you won't miss a thing.
> P. S. Please excuse the very beginning, I just could not resist doing it.
> ...


First time watcher. Really enjoyed this and the Bloopers were a nice touch. Very refreshing and I can really relate to them. . . After all, we are all human and make mistakes.

Thanks for the info and laughs. I'll be watching for the next one!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Jointer Fence Jig*

Have you ever needed to joint on your table saw? I know I have in the past and I had a fence made to do it. However, b/c of my fence upgrade I have not been able to do so, until now. In this episode, I show you how to build your own jointer fence fixture that will allow you to use your saw blade like jointer knives. If you have scraps of ply that you want to make bigger without the hassle of going to the lumber store to get a new sheet, this makes nice work of cleaning up joints on not just plywood, but all woods. Take a look at this easy to make fence. Enjoy and don't forget to subscribe. Leave me commetns on your thoughts on how to possibly make it better for your needs.


----------



## Timthemailman (Oct 19, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Jointer Fence Jig*
> 
> Have you ever needed to joint on your table saw? I know I have in the past and I had a fence made to do it. However, b/c of my fence upgrade I have not been able to do so, until now. In this episode, I show you how to build your own jointer fence fixture that will allow you to use your saw blade like jointer knives. If you have scraps of ply that you want to make bigger without the hassle of going to the lumber store to get a new sheet, this makes nice work of cleaning up joints on not just plywood, but all woods. Take a look at this easy to make fence. Enjoy and don't forget to subscribe. Leave me commetns on your thoughts on how to possibly make it better for your needs.


Thanks again, good info.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Jointer Fence Jig*
> 
> Have you ever needed to joint on your table saw? I know I have in the past and I had a fence made to do it. However, b/c of my fence upgrade I have not been able to do so, until now. In this episode, I show you how to build your own jointer fence fixture that will allow you to use your saw blade like jointer knives. If you have scraps of ply that you want to make bigger without the hassle of going to the lumber store to get a new sheet, this makes nice work of cleaning up joints on not just plywood, but all woods. Take a look at this easy to make fence. Enjoy and don't forget to subscribe. Leave me commetns on your thoughts on how to possibly make it better for your needs.


Another cool video, thanks buddy


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Jointer Fence Jig*
> 
> Have you ever needed to joint on your table saw? I know I have in the past and I had a fence made to do it. However, b/c of my fence upgrade I have not been able to do so, until now. In this episode, I show you how to build your own jointer fence fixture that will allow you to use your saw blade like jointer knives. If you have scraps of ply that you want to make bigger without the hassle of going to the lumber store to get a new sheet, this makes nice work of cleaning up joints on not just plywood, but all woods. Take a look at this easy to make fence. Enjoy and don't forget to subscribe. Leave me commetns on your thoughts on how to possibly make it better for your needs.


Thanks a lot. Trying to make them shorter yet still informative and easy to follow.


----------



## nakedjoinery (Jan 14, 2013)

dshort824 said:


> *Jointer Fence Jig*
> 
> Have you ever needed to joint on your table saw? I know I have in the past and I had a fence made to do it. However, b/c of my fence upgrade I have not been able to do so, until now. In this episode, I show you how to build your own jointer fence fixture that will allow you to use your saw blade like jointer knives. If you have scraps of ply that you want to make bigger without the hassle of going to the lumber store to get a new sheet, this makes nice work of cleaning up joints on not just plywood, but all woods. Take a look at this easy to make fence. Enjoy and don't forget to subscribe. Leave me commetns on your thoughts on how to possibly make it better for your needs.


Ok, I have a 4 1/2" jointer and no money, and a real need for a better one. If this pans out you just saved me hundreds of dollars and made my life much easier trying to joint longer boards. Can't wait to try this. Thanks


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Jointer Fence Jig*
> 
> Have you ever needed to joint on your table saw? I know I have in the past and I had a fence made to do it. However, b/c of my fence upgrade I have not been able to do so, until now. In this episode, I show you how to build your own jointer fence fixture that will allow you to use your saw blade like jointer knives. If you have scraps of ply that you want to make bigger without the hassle of going to the lumber store to get a new sheet, this makes nice work of cleaning up joints on not just plywood, but all woods. Take a look at this easy to make fence. Enjoy and don't forget to subscribe. Leave me commetns on your thoughts on how to possibly make it better for your needs.


Your welcome Mike! Let me know how this works for you. I would love to see it! Glad I could help!!!


----------



## cdhilburn (Jan 19, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Jointer Fence Jig*
> 
> Have you ever needed to joint on your table saw? I know I have in the past and I had a fence made to do it. However, b/c of my fence upgrade I have not been able to do so, until now. In this episode, I show you how to build your own jointer fence fixture that will allow you to use your saw blade like jointer knives. If you have scraps of ply that you want to make bigger without the hassle of going to the lumber store to get a new sheet, this makes nice work of cleaning up joints on not just plywood, but all woods. Take a look at this easy to make fence. Enjoy and don't forget to subscribe. Leave me commetns on your thoughts on how to possibly make it better for your needs.


Good video!! Any chance you can show us a video jointing a board or piece of ply with a ragged edge?


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Jointer Fence Jig*
> 
> Have you ever needed to joint on your table saw? I know I have in the past and I had a fence made to do it. However, b/c of my fence upgrade I have not been able to do so, until now. In this episode, I show you how to build your own jointer fence fixture that will allow you to use your saw blade like jointer knives. If you have scraps of ply that you want to make bigger without the hassle of going to the lumber store to get a new sheet, this makes nice work of cleaning up joints on not just plywood, but all woods. Take a look at this easy to make fence. Enjoy and don't forget to subscribe. Leave me commetns on your thoughts on how to possibly make it better for your needs.


I just might be able to oblige. Give me a bit and you should see something soon with the use of the jointer fence jig for that purpose.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

dshort824 said:


> *Jointer Fence Jig*
> 
> Have you ever needed to joint on your table saw? I know I have in the past and I had a fence made to do it. However, b/c of my fence upgrade I have not been able to do so, until now. In this episode, I show you how to build your own jointer fence fixture that will allow you to use your saw blade like jointer knives. If you have scraps of ply that you want to make bigger without the hassle of going to the lumber store to get a new sheet, this makes nice work of cleaning up joints on not just plywood, but all woods. Take a look at this easy to make fence. Enjoy and don't forget to subscribe. Leave me commetns on your thoughts on how to possibly make it better for your needs.


Well done sir. The vid was/is well made, easy to comprehend, and appropriate.
Keep 'em comin' 'cause a well spoken woodworker who has a grasp of the subject is valuable to us all.
Bill


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Jointer Fence Jig*
> 
> Have you ever needed to joint on your table saw? I know I have in the past and I had a fence made to do it. However, b/c of my fence upgrade I have not been able to do so, until now. In this episode, I show you how to build your own jointer fence fixture that will allow you to use your saw blade like jointer knives. If you have scraps of ply that you want to make bigger without the hassle of going to the lumber store to get a new sheet, this makes nice work of cleaning up joints on not just plywood, but all woods. Take a look at this easy to make fence. Enjoy and don't forget to subscribe. Leave me commetns on your thoughts on how to possibly make it better for your needs.


Thanks a lot Bill, I appreciate your kind words. I try to be well spoken as much as possible. Sometimes I wonder if I come off as annoying but you know if I can help one person, then I have done my job. Again, thank you.

Drew


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Video Response - Jointer Fence Jig*

This is a video response for my newest jig build. I rec'd several requests to demonstrate the jig with a rough cut edge plywood going across the grain. I joint two pieces of ply using the jig going across the grain of rmaximum effectiveness of the jig. Hope you all enjoy and leave me comments or a video response of your jigs. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*2x4 Sectional*

This is for all Pinterest Lovers! My wife has been wanting one of these for some time now. This is a 2×4 Sectional constructed completely out of, you guessed it, 2×4's! I found the picture and cut list online but no plans on how to piece it together. A lot of dry fits went into this project, oh yea, and a lot of screws. Hope you all enjoy and leave me comments or post a video response. Have a great day!!!

www.facebook.com/rocknhwoodshop
www.blip.tv/rhwoodshop
www.youtube.com/rhwoodshop
www.twitter.com (@rhwoodshop)
www.plus.google.com (search: rock-n h woodshop)
www.instagram.com (search: rock-n h woodshop)


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *2x4 Sectional*
> 
> This is for all Pinterest Lovers! My wife has been wanting one of these for some time now. This is a 2×4 Sectional constructed completely out of, you guessed it, 2×4's! I found the picture and cut list online but no plans on how to piece it together. A lot of dry fits went into this project, oh yea, and a lot of screws. Hope you all enjoy and leave me comments or post a video response. Have a great day!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Drew
lots of lumber cuts on this one, very nice project, easy and simple.
That adorable blond angel sitting next to you must be your daughter, she looks like you )
All the best
Stelios


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *2x4 Sectional*
> 
> This is for all Pinterest Lovers! My wife has been wanting one of these for some time now. This is a 2×4 Sectional constructed completely out of, you guessed it, 2×4's! I found the picture and cut list online but no plans on how to piece it together. A lot of dry fits went into this project, oh yea, and a lot of screws. Hope you all enjoy and leave me comments or post a video response. Have a great day!!!
> 
> ...


Couple observations….

1. I see you changed your intro. I like this one much better 
2. Wondering why you use the miter saw for all the pre-cutting instead of that radial arm saw I see? Wouldn't it be just as easy to add a stop block and zing thru a few pieces (laid sideways) at a time?

Good job on the sectional! And yeah as Stelios said… That's a little cutie you got there


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *2x4 Sectional*
> 
> This is for all Pinterest Lovers! My wife has been wanting one of these for some time now. This is a 2×4 Sectional constructed completely out of, you guessed it, 2×4's! I found the picture and cut list online but no plans on how to piece it together. A lot of dry fits went into this project, oh yea, and a lot of screws. Hope you all enjoy and leave me comments or post a video response. Have a great day!!!
> 
> ...


Stelios: Yes there were tons of cuts. More than I would like to do in one sitting but that's how many are needed to do for the sectional unfortunately I was on a double-edged sword so the speak. You are right, that is my daughter and yes she looks a lot like me. She is my little angel!

Joe: Hey Joe thanks for the compliment, yes I did change up my intro. I needed something a lot shorter and quick and concise. I think it gets the point across nicely. In regards to the radial arm saw versus the sliding compound saw, the radial arm saw is not properly set up yet. If I had it dialed in and a proper table then yes I would've used it. It would have made quick work of all those cuts. I know I've said this a lot as of late but once I have my shop completed the radial arm saw will be part of that set up.

Thanks for looking you two!!!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*2x4 Coffee Table*

This is an addition for my 2×4 sectional I made last week. I realized I needed a table because I had no place to put my drinks when eating lunch out on the porch. The construction is very similar to the sectional and is very heavy and sturdy. This video has bloopers at the end of it so don't judge me! LOL! Hope you guys enjoy and leave me comments. Don't forget to subscribe.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *2x4 Coffee Table*
> 
> This is an addition for my 2×4 sectional I made last week. I realized I needed a table because I had no place to put my drinks when eating lunch out on the porch. The construction is very similar to the sectional and is very heavy and sturdy. This video has bloopers at the end of it so don't judge me! LOL! Hope you guys enjoy and leave me comments. Don't forget to subscribe.


I'm kinda wonderin' if you're REAL BRAVE,,, or REAL STUPID?

Mixin' paint on the kitchen counter with NO newspaper down? I'm thinkin' you're cruisin' for a bruisin' when your wife sees this LOL


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *2x4 Coffee Table*
> 
> This is an addition for my 2×4 sectional I made last week. I realized I needed a table because I had no place to put my drinks when eating lunch out on the porch. The construction is very similar to the sectional and is very heavy and sturdy. This video has bloopers at the end of it so don't judge me! LOL! Hope you guys enjoy and leave me comments. Don't forget to subscribe.


Oh yeah, you've got a good point there. She has seen me do this before. That is one reason why I came up with that mixing method that I did. Not saying it's not foolproof to not make a mess but it helps with not spilling things on the kitchen counter anymore. Since I don't have a slop sink in the shop the kitchen is really my only place to mix and clean up my painting supplies…..lol.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *2x4 Coffee Table*
> 
> This is an addition for my 2×4 sectional I made last week. I realized I needed a table because I had no place to put my drinks when eating lunch out on the porch. The construction is very similar to the sectional and is very heavy and sturdy. This video has bloopers at the end of it so don't judge me! LOL! Hope you guys enjoy and leave me comments. Don't forget to subscribe.


Now the set is complete
Fine job you did there Drew, enjoy it, I know I would.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *2x4 Coffee Table*
> 
> This is an addition for my 2×4 sectional I made last week. I realized I needed a table because I had no place to put my drinks when eating lunch out on the porch. The construction is very similar to the sectional and is very heavy and sturdy. This video has bloopers at the end of it so don't judge me! LOL! Hope you guys enjoy and leave me comments. Don't forget to subscribe.


Thanks a lot Stelios! Your words are most appreciated. We are getting great use out of it all. Now if we can just get rid of the annoying flies. LOL! Off to a different project…........


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Meal Planner Board*

This is a meal board planner for the kitchen. It is made from poplar and beadboard and the frame is from scratch. If you like pinterest and making frames, then you will love this episode. Don't forget to subscribe and leave me comments. Special thanks to Wood Working for Mere Mortals for the frame instruction.

Youtube: www.youtube.com/rhwoodshop
Facebook: www.facebook.com/rocknhwoodshop
Twitter: www.twitter.com @rhwoodshop
blip tv: www.blip.tv/rhwoodshop

Don't forget to check out WWMM site: www.woodworkingformeremortals.com


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Meal Planner Board*
> 
> This is a meal board planner for the kitchen. It is made from poplar and beadboard and the frame is from scratch. If you like pinterest and making frames, then you will love this episode. Don't forget to subscribe and leave me comments. Special thanks to Wood Working for Mere Mortals for the frame instruction.
> 
> ...


Looks like lots of fun building this one
very nice and very well done,
Bon Appetit


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Meal Planner Board*
> 
> This is a meal board planner for the kitchen. It is made from poplar and beadboard and the frame is from scratch. If you like pinterest and making frames, then you will love this episode. Don't forget to subscribe and leave me comments. Special thanks to Wood Working for Mere Mortals for the frame instruction.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stelios! I appreciate that!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

dshort824 said:


> *Meal Planner Board*
> 
> This is a meal board planner for the kitchen. It is made from poplar and beadboard and the frame is from scratch. If you like pinterest and making frames, then you will love this episode. Don't forget to subscribe and leave me comments. Special thanks to Wood Working for Mere Mortals for the frame instruction.
> 
> ...


Drew … I used bead-board in a cabinet project I did last year … had a deuce of a time getting paint to stick to it. I wound up running it through the drum sander to scuff up the surface … then paint went on fine.

Nice work … good idea!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Meal Planner Board*
> 
> This is a meal board planner for the kitchen. It is made from poplar and beadboard and the frame is from scratch. If you like pinterest and making frames, then you will love this episode. Don't forget to subscribe and leave me comments. Special thanks to Wood Working for Mere Mortals for the frame instruction.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gerry, I will keep that in mind. I thought since the BB was preprimed it would accept it fine but I was wrong on that one, at least with the CB paint. Thanks for the tip! Catch you next week!


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

dshort824 said:


> *Meal Planner Board*
> 
> This is a meal board planner for the kitchen. It is made from poplar and beadboard and the frame is from scratch. If you like pinterest and making frames, then you will love this episode. Don't forget to subscribe and leave me comments. Special thanks to Wood Working for Mere Mortals for the frame instruction.
> 
> ...


Nice Planner Board build Drew! Lets see…..Monday--.Porterhouse stake, Tuesday--Main Lobster, Wednesday--Spaghetti…  Look Great!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Meal Planner Board*
> 
> This is a meal board planner for the kitchen. It is made from poplar and beadboard and the frame is from scratch. If you like pinterest and making frames, then you will love this episode. Don't forget to subscribe and leave me comments. Special thanks to Wood Working for Mere Mortals for the frame instruction.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony! You have expensive taste for the first two days and then "Spaghetti"??? LOL! Thanks a lot for your kind words!


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

dshort824 said:


> *Meal Planner Board*
> 
> This is a meal board planner for the kitchen. It is made from poplar and beadboard and the frame is from scratch. If you like pinterest and making frames, then you will love this episode. Don't forget to subscribe and leave me comments. Special thanks to Wood Working for Mere Mortals for the frame instruction.
> 
> ...


Hey Drew.. When I was a younger man there was a commercial about Wednesday being Prince Spaghetti day. 
My mom used to call me to dinner from the 2nd story back porch… Anthony…Anthony…. she called out, the same as the lady in this commercial dose it. 
Yup My name is Anthony and I lived in Boston too. But I'm not this kid in the commercial! LOL! 
The price Spaghetti commercial <Click


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Meal Planner Board*
> 
> This is a meal board planner for the kitchen. It is made from poplar and beadboard and the frame is from scratch. If you like pinterest and making frames, then you will love this episode. Don't forget to subscribe and leave me comments. Special thanks to Wood Working for Mere Mortals for the frame instruction.
> 
> ...


Hey "Anthony" that makes more sense. Now that I have some context your previous post is pretty funny but it was always funny. Now it has two meanings. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Woodshop Lumber Rack*

This is to solve my wood storage problem. This is my first of many shop furniture builds. I got inspiration from the WW's lumber rack as well as some others across the net. As you can see my shop colors are going to rock out. Can't wait till it is all done. Thanks for watching and don't forget to subscribe to my channel and leave me comments.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *Woodshop Lumber Rack*
> 
> This is to solve my wood storage problem. This is my first of many shop furniture builds. I got inspiration from the WW's lumber rack as well as some others across the net. As you can see my shop colors are going to rock out. Can't wait till it is all done. Thanks for watching and don't forget to subscribe to my channel and leave me comments.


I see you chose to put the "bloopers' at the beginning this time. 

.
.
.
.
.
.

Wait,,, WHAT? You did that on PURPOSE???? Ok, nevermind then


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Woodshop Lumber Rack*
> 
> This is to solve my wood storage problem. This is my first of many shop furniture builds. I got inspiration from the WW's lumber rack as well as some others across the net. As you can see my shop colors are going to rock out. Can't wait till it is all done. Thanks for watching and don't forget to subscribe to my channel and leave me comments.


Ha! My whole life is a blooper, but if you talked to my dad for 30 minutes you would understand that I come by it honestly.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Clamp Rack Wall*

This my second installment of my shop build. Last week I made a lumber rack and to fill the other blank part of that wall, I have constructed the simplest style of clamp racks. They are modular and super simple to make. They accommodate pipe clamps and bar clamps. There is also a bracket to hold the hand clamps, c-clamps, and band clamp. Watch the link below for full details on how to make you own modular clamp racks that can be moved anywhere in the shop. Thank you for watching and Don't forget to subscribe please.

Drew Short
Rock-n H Woodshop


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *Clamp Rack Wall*
> 
> This my second installment of my shop build. Last week I made a lumber rack and to fill the other blank part of that wall, I have constructed the simplest style of clamp racks. They are modular and super simple to make. They accommodate pipe clamps and bar clamps. There is also a bracket to hold the hand clamps, c-clamps, and band clamp. Watch the link below for full details on how to make you own modular clamp racks that can be moved anywhere in the shop. Thank you for watching and Don't forget to subscribe please.
> 
> ...


Good job on the rack…. just one question. Your theme is "Black and blue" right? 
Was that a little Freudian slip alluding to how bruised you think you might get in there? LOL


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Clamp Rack Wall*
> 
> This my second installment of my shop build. Last week I made a lumber rack and to fill the other blank part of that wall, I have constructed the simplest style of clamp racks. They are modular and super simple to make. They accommodate pipe clamps and bar clamps. There is also a bracket to hold the hand clamps, c-clamps, and band clamp. Watch the link below for full details on how to make you own modular clamp racks that can be moved anywhere in the shop. Thank you for watching and Don't forget to subscribe please.
> 
> ...


Too funny. Before the clamp rack I have hit my head a few times on where I was trying to store them. So I guess you could say that I would be black and blue if I hadn't made the rack. That way will hide all of my bruises.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Table Saw Cabinet Build Part 1*

This is the first episode of my cabinet build for my Delta contractors table saw. This episode focuses on the torsion box assembly of the bottom rolling cart to support all 5 cabinets. If you enjoy it, subscribe to my channel and feel free to leave me comments. Thanks for watching.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Build Part 1*
> 
> This is the first episode of my cabinet build for my Delta contractors table saw. This episode focuses on the torsion box assembly of the bottom rolling cart to support all 5 cabinets. If you enjoy it, subscribe to my channel and feel free to leave me comments. Thanks for watching.


Ok, couple of observations.

Those casters dont look like they're gonna hold a lot of weight. Are they rated heavy enough for what will be your final assembly?

Also re: the casters. Appears you only used 4 (one in each corner). Will that base "bow" any when there's all that weight of the final assembly. PLUS the saw, PLUS any work pieces and/or tools you have laying on it?

Other than that. looks like you're off to a good start.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Build Part 1*
> 
> This is the first episode of my cabinet build for my Delta contractors table saw. This episode focuses on the torsion box assembly of the bottom rolling cart to support all 5 cabinets. If you enjoy it, subscribe to my channel and feel free to leave me comments. Thanks for watching.


200 lb rating per caster and I used 6 total. With those and the torsion box assembly the bowing should be to a minimum.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Build Part 1*
> 
> This is the first episode of my cabinet build for my Delta contractors table saw. This episode focuses on the torsion box assembly of the bottom rolling cart to support all 5 cabinets. If you enjoy it, subscribe to my channel and feel free to leave me comments. Thanks for watching.


Ok, seeing that, I concur


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Build Part 1*
> 
> This is the first episode of my cabinet build for my Delta contractors table saw. This episode focuses on the torsion box assembly of the bottom rolling cart to support all 5 cabinets. If you enjoy it, subscribe to my channel and feel free to leave me comments. Thanks for watching.


Hey thanks for the questions. It helps me in future projects.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Build Part 1*
> 
> This is the first episode of my cabinet build for my Delta contractors table saw. This episode focuses on the torsion box assembly of the bottom rolling cart to support all 5 cabinets. If you enjoy it, subscribe to my channel and feel free to leave me comments. Thanks for watching.


Another Awesome video Drew! Can't wait to see the finished project, and the whole shop for that matter! Keep them coming!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Build Part 1*
> 
> This is the first episode of my cabinet build for my Delta contractors table saw. This episode focuses on the torsion box assembly of the bottom rolling cart to support all 5 cabinets. If you enjoy it, subscribe to my channel and feel free to leave me comments. Thanks for watching.


Thanks Lance. Glad you're enjoying them. I hope to bring several more exciting episodes of the Shop build. It excites me the closer I get to finishing


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Build Part 1*
> 
> This is the first episode of my cabinet build for my Delta contractors table saw. This episode focuses on the torsion box assembly of the bottom rolling cart to support all 5 cabinets. If you enjoy it, subscribe to my channel and feel free to leave me comments. Thanks for watching.


Good stuff Drew. What is that app that you used on your phone??? Thnx in advance


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Build Part 1*
> 
> This is the first episode of my cabinet build for my Delta contractors table saw. This episode focuses on the torsion box assembly of the bottom rolling cart to support all 5 cabinets. If you enjoy it, subscribe to my channel and feel free to leave me comments. Thanks for watching.


It's called iDesign. It's found in the app store for about five bucks. It doesn't give you automatic measurements, that is something you have to feed in. It is basically a manual design program. Works good for me because I can take it to work and design on the iPad. Thank you for the kind words on my episode.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Build Part 1*
> 
> This is the first episode of my cabinet build for my Delta contractors table saw. This episode focuses on the torsion box assembly of the bottom rolling cart to support all 5 cabinets. If you enjoy it, subscribe to my channel and feel free to leave me comments. Thanks for watching.


Thnx Drew. You're very welcome. Look forward to more vids


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Build Part 1*
> 
> This is the first episode of my cabinet build for my Delta contractors table saw. This episode focuses on the torsion box assembly of the bottom rolling cart to support all 5 cabinets. If you enjoy it, subscribe to my channel and feel free to leave me comments. Thanks for watching.


Drew,

I love your videos. I am excited to see how the table saw build goes. I know you are Rockin R, but could you turn the music down a little when you are talking? I found myself distracted by the music when you were talking. Great videos, I really enjoy them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Build Part 1*
> 
> This is the first episode of my cabinet build for my Delta contractors table saw. This episode focuses on the torsion box assembly of the bottom rolling cart to support all 5 cabinets. If you enjoy it, subscribe to my channel and feel free to leave me comments. Thanks for watching.


Hey thanks Dwain. I am glad you are enjoying them. I have had that mentioned to me on my last vid and I thought I compensated enough on this one during my monologues, but I guess it is still an issue. I will try better on the next one. Thanks a lot.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Questions Answered!!!*

This is a follow-up on my past videos answering questions from my lumberjack viewers as well as my YouTube viewers. Thank you for your subscriptions and for those of you that haven't please subscribe!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *Questions Answered!!!*
> 
> This is a follow-up on my past videos answering questions from my lumberjack viewers as well as my YouTube viewers. Thank you for your subscriptions and for those of you that haven't please subscribe!


Hey Drew, 
Yep, they DO look like roller blade wheels. I thought they looked like clear PLASTIC, hence my concern for the load bearing capability. And using 4 or 6 was also in the back of my mind too. 
And thanks for the shout-out.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

dshort824 said:


> *Questions Answered!!!*
> 
> This is a follow-up on my past videos answering questions from my lumberjack viewers as well as my YouTube viewers. Thank you for your subscriptions and for those of you that haven't please subscribe!


Drew I always look forward to shop tours and q and a . My vote is yes


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Questions Answered!!!*
> 
> This is a follow-up on my past videos answering questions from my lumberjack viewers as well as my YouTube viewers. Thank you for your subscriptions and for those of you that haven't please subscribe!


Hey Joe, I know I clarified it for you on lumber jocks, it was mainly for the rest of the people that either thought the same thing you did or just didn't know. I know I didn't make it clear in my video what kind of casters I was going to use, so I felt it necessary to clear it up. Without your question nobody else would have known. Thanks a lot!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Questions Answered!!!*
> 
> This is a follow-up on my past videos answering questions from my lumberjack viewers as well as my YouTube viewers. Thank you for your subscriptions and for those of you that haven't please subscribe!


Hey coach, thank you for the feedback. Once I figure out how to do a live feed I will let all of you know!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Questions Answered!!!*
> 
> This is a follow-up on my past videos answering questions from my lumberjack viewers as well as my YouTube viewers. Thank you for your subscriptions and for those of you that haven't please subscribe!


Good stuff Drew. Thnx for the answers….....live, (well, almost) Keep on Rock-n….. Hey, what's the H for? Thnx in advance


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Questions Answered!!!*
> 
> This is a follow-up on my past videos answering questions from my lumberjack viewers as well as my YouTube viewers. Thank you for your subscriptions and for those of you that haven't please subscribe!


Hey Roger, you're welcome! The H in Rock-n H Stands for "Houghton". That name refers to my wife's grandfather who passed away a few years back. He gave me the table saw that you see in my videos, and they also gave me the cattle brand which I use on all of my custom pieces. So I named my business after him. Without his generosity I would have not been in the position that I am with the experience that I do because I would not have been able to start as soon as I did. Thanks again for your comments and questions.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Questions Answered!!!*
> 
> This is a follow-up on my past videos answering questions from my lumberjack viewers as well as my YouTube viewers. Thank you for your subscriptions and for those of you that haven't please subscribe!


Thnx Drew. Good story. Your Grnpa would be proud of you, for sure. If it wasn't for our past generation/s, we wouldn't have any future ones. Keep doin what yer doin. Work/Play safe. Keep makin dust


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Tablesaw Cabinet Part 2*

This is part 2 of the TS cabinet build. This will show how to make pass through cabinetry with the use of rabbits, glue and screws. Hope you enjoy and sorry for the delay in posting. Be sure and like this if you enjoyed it and don't forget to comment. Subscribe!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Tablesaw Cabinet Part 2*
> 
> This is part 2 of the TS cabinet build. This will show how to make pass through cabinetry with the use of rabbits, glue and screws. Hope you enjoy and sorry for the delay in posting. Be sure and like this if you enjoyed it and don't forget to comment. Subscribe!!!


Always enjoy your vids. Stay well and work safe.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Tablesaw Cabinet Part 2*
> 
> This is part 2 of the TS cabinet build. This will show how to make pass through cabinetry with the use of rabbits, glue and screws. Hope you enjoy and sorry for the delay in posting. Be sure and like this if you enjoyed it and don't forget to comment. Subscribe!!!


Thanks a lot! Glad you're enjoying them!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Tablesaw Cabinet Part 2*
> 
> This is part 2 of the TS cabinet build. This will show how to make pass through cabinetry with the use of rabbits, glue and screws. Hope you enjoy and sorry for the delay in posting. Be sure and like this if you enjoyed it and don't forget to comment. Subscribe!!!


Ditto what Andy said


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Tablesaw Cabinet Part 2*
> 
> This is part 2 of the TS cabinet build. This will show how to make pass through cabinetry with the use of rabbits, glue and screws. Hope you enjoy and sorry for the delay in posting. Be sure and like this if you enjoyed it and don't forget to comment. Subscribe!!!


nice work mate


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Table Saw Cabinet Part 3*

After my rest time I'm back in the saddle continuing with my table saw cabinet build. This episode will show dust frame construction for one cabinet using tongue and groove joinery. I'm using inexpensive plywood so never mind the potato chip warping on the small parts. LOL!!!
Click for video: 




Thanks for watching!!!!!

Drew Short


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Part 3*
> 
> After my rest time I'm back in the saddle continuing with my table saw cabinet build. This episode will show dust frame construction for one cabinet using tongue and groove joinery. I'm using inexpensive plywood so never mind the potato chip warping on the small parts. LOL!!!
> Click for video:
> ...


Hey brother! Glad to see you looking much better! Dont be affraid to take some time off now and then, the quality of your videos improve when youre not so tired. Keep up the great work.. see you next week.. or perhaps the week after next!

Scott

By the way, I think I know why your videos are so appealing. I like that you show your mistakes and the solutions you use to fix them instead of editing them all out. It allows me to relate with what you do on a more human level as I too am full of mistakes!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Part 3*
> 
> After my rest time I'm back in the saddle continuing with my table saw cabinet build. This episode will show dust frame construction for one cabinet using tongue and groove joinery. I'm using inexpensive plywood so never mind the potato chip warping on the small parts. LOL!!!
> Click for video:
> ...


Thanks a lot Scott! I will do my best to bring you all quality content but like you said if time is needed I will have to concede to the time constraints.

You get what you get with me. I think all aspects of the video should be shared as long as I can keep it under 10 minutes. This one was a little more than that but u had a lot to share. Thanks for the kind words.

Drew


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Part 3*
> 
> After my rest time I'm back in the saddle continuing with my table saw cabinet build. This episode will show dust frame construction for one cabinet using tongue and groove joinery. I'm using inexpensive plywood so never mind the potato chip warping on the small parts. LOL!!!
> Click for video:
> ...


Comin along nicely Drew. Did you work all thru the night?? LOL Jus kiddin. It'll be nice when it's done.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Router table section of the build*

This is the router table section of my table saw cabinetry. This has numerous dados and a big drawer space to allow for the routers to stand up in the drawer (to be made later) instead of laying down to help save space. The router box cavity will be enclosed with a dust collection port later to come and the bit storage will be on the upper left portion of the box with the use of hard board runners for the drawers and space below for heavier duty drawer below them. The right side upper section will hold electrical and dust collection with space for a possible drawer.
Thanks for looking and watching…..Subscribe please if you haven't already so you won't miss a thing!!
Click here for video!


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

dshort824 said:


> *Router table section of the build*
> 
> This is the router table section of my table saw cabinetry. This has numerous dados and a big drawer space to allow for the routers to stand up in the drawer (to be made later) instead of laying down to help save space. The router box cavity will be enclosed with a dust collection port later to come and the bit storage will be on the upper left portion of the box with the use of hard board runners for the drawers and space below for heavier duty drawer below them. The right side upper section will hold electrical and dust collection with space for a possible drawer.
> Thanks for looking and watching…..Subscribe please if you haven't already so you won't miss a thing!!
> Click here for video!


Ill forgive you for your choice in trucks… Though you could have done worse and bought a Chevy… Heck, if youre ever in my neck of the woods, I'll let you drive my Tundra Crewmax.. Now that is a nice truck! Seriously though, another great job on the video.. very informative and everything is coming together quite nicely. I know what it is supposed to be and it does look exactly like a tablesaw cabinet system but…. It also looks like youre buiding a scaled down danish modern house..

Have an outstanding week buddy

Scott


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Router table section of the build*
> 
> This is the router table section of my table saw cabinetry. This has numerous dados and a big drawer space to allow for the routers to stand up in the drawer (to be made later) instead of laying down to help save space. The router box cavity will be enclosed with a dust collection port later to come and the bit storage will be on the upper left portion of the box with the use of hard board runners for the drawers and space below for heavier duty drawer below them. The right side upper section will hold electrical and dust collection with space for a possible drawer.
> Thanks for looking and watching…..Subscribe please if you haven't already so you won't miss a thing!!
> Click here for video!


Well I appreciate your forgiveness Scott. I used to be a Chevy man and then I upgraded to Ford. My dad would probably disown me if I brought a Toyota home. LOL!. Thanks for watching and I am glad you're enjoying the series. It is pretty funny though how it looks like a modular house.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Lock joints for my tablesaw drawers*

Here I demonstrate how I do lock joinery on the table saw. Love this joint for fast and easy drawer fronts that will withstand a lot of abuse. 
Thanks for watching and don't forget to subscribe!!!

Click HERE for video!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Lock joints for my tablesaw drawers*
> 
> Here I demonstrate how I do lock joinery on the table saw. Love this joint for fast and easy drawer fronts that will withstand a lot of abuse.
> Thanks for watching and don't forget to subscribe!!!
> ...


Another great tutorial video! I use the same joinery on all my shop drawers for the reasons you stated. BUT I have a question: why don't you use the same joint for the drawer backs?


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Lock joints for my tablesaw drawers*
> 
> Here I demonstrate how I do lock joinery on the table saw. Love this joint for fast and easy drawer fronts that will withstand a lot of abuse.
> Thanks for watching and don't forget to subscribe!!!
> ...


To be honest I never really thought about it. It would serve the same purpose as the dadoes that I put in so I've always been used to doing that which is why I always stuck with it. Using the lock joints in the front provides stability as well as the ability to put the drawer front flush with the sides, however, I do not feel it necessary for the back to be flush with the sides so putting in a dado seems to fit the purpose that I need. Something that think about in the future though. Thanks for the kind words and thanks for watching.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Lock joints for my tablesaw drawers*
> 
> Here I demonstrate how I do lock joinery on the table saw. Love this joint for fast and easy drawer fronts that will withstand a lot of abuse.
> Thanks for watching and don't forget to subscribe!!!
> ...


Just curious as I always have used the lock joint on the front and back.

Always enjoy your vids.

If you ever get near Tulsa, let me know so you can come visit.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Lock joints for my tablesaw drawers*
> 
> Here I demonstrate how I do lock joinery on the table saw. Love this joint for fast and easy drawer fronts that will withstand a lot of abuse.
> Thanks for watching and don't forget to subscribe!!!
> ...


You know it Andy. Would love to see your workshop.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Lock joints for my tablesaw drawers*
> 
> Here I demonstrate how I do lock joinery on the table saw. Love this joint for fast and easy drawer fronts that will withstand a lot of abuse.
> Thanks for watching and don't forget to subscribe!!!
> ...


Good stuff, Drew


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Lock joints for my tablesaw drawers*
> 
> Here I demonstrate how I do lock joinery on the table saw. Love this joint for fast and easy drawer fronts that will withstand a lot of abuse.
> Thanks for watching and don't forget to subscribe!!!
> ...


Thanks Drew for another visit into your workshop. 
Alf…


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Lock joints for my tablesaw drawers*
> 
> Here I demonstrate how I do lock joinery on the table saw. Love this joint for fast and easy drawer fronts that will withstand a lot of abuse.
> Thanks for watching and don't forget to subscribe!!!
> ...


Thanks Roger. Glad you liked it

Your welcome Alf. Glad you could stop in.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Rock-n Moment*

This is just a quick insight into future projects for the shop and a quick Q/A

Thanks and Enjoy


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *Rock-n Moment*
> 
> This is just a quick insight into future projects for the shop and a quick Q/A
> 
> Thanks and Enjoy


bad link?? youtube with a decimal/dot


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Rock-n Moment*
> 
> This is just a quick insight into future projects for the shop and a quick Q/A
> 
> Thanks and Enjoy


Sorry guys link should be fixed now


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Episode: "Whatever...."*

Sorry about this guys but sickness has struck my daughter again and it took up all my time taking care of her. So there really isn't much to look at here but I still wanted to give you something, so here it is in all its glory…..Thanks and Sorry! Watch VIDEO


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode: "Whatever...."*
> 
> Sorry about this guys but sickness has struck my daughter again and it took up all my time taking care of her. So there really isn't much to look at here but I still wanted to give you something, so here it is in all its glory…..Thanks and Sorry! Watch VIDEO


Sorry to hear about your daughter Drew. Hope she gets well soon. Family first Woodworking second. Don't stress about making a video's, give you daughter 100% or your time. Video's can wait. 
We'll say a little prayer for her.


----------



## Deek (Jan 7, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode: "Whatever...."*
> 
> Sorry about this guys but sickness has struck my daughter again and it took up all my time taking care of her. So there really isn't much to look at here but I still wanted to give you something, so here it is in all its glory…..Thanks and Sorry! Watch VIDEO


Hey Drew-

I hope you have better luck with those smaller casters than I've had. They look like the 3" ones I used to keep the cabinet I made low to the floor. I built a flip-top cabinet. One side for my planer and the other for my chop saw. I pull it outside to thickness. The 3" casters grab pebbles, concrete divots, and/or leaf stems and will not roll correctly-they've been a real drag. I've been putting it off but I'm going to have to redo the casters to something significantly larger. Probably at least a 5" wheel. I hope yours works better than mine has because your tool platform is a neat concept. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode: "Whatever...."*
> 
> Sorry about this guys but sickness has struck my daughter again and it took up all my time taking care of her. So there really isn't much to look at here but I still wanted to give you something, so here it is in all its glory…..Thanks and Sorry! Watch VIDEO


Hey Tony, thanks for the encouraging words and prayers I really appreciate it.

Hey Doug, I think they will work out as long as I keep it in the garage. My reasons for moving it out so much is because it takes up so much room while I still have the current table saw set up. I have to relocate it and you are right when it comes in contact with stones or obstacles, they do very poorly. However, in my garage with that nice flat epoxy floor, it shouldn't be a problem. I will let you know if anything happens though, if it does I might have to buy some really nice WoodCraft casters. Not looking forward to that if that happens.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode: "Whatever...."*
> 
> Sorry about this guys but sickness has struck my daughter again and it took up all my time taking care of her. So there really isn't much to look at here but I still wanted to give you something, so here it is in all its glory…..Thanks and Sorry! Watch VIDEO


No worries with the abbreviated video. Sick kids come first and we all know and understand that. Plus the drawer slide source and install tip was worth the time it took to watch. Hope the little one is well.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode: "Whatever...."*
> 
> Sorry about this guys but sickness has struck my daughter again and it took up all my time taking care of her. So there really isn't much to look at here but I still wanted to give you something, so here it is in all its glory…..Thanks and Sorry! Watch VIDEO


Thanks Andy, that's about all I could contribute this week. Glad you got something out of it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode: "Whatever...."*
> 
> Sorry about this guys but sickness has struck my daughter again and it took up all my time taking care of her. So there really isn't much to look at here but I still wanted to give you something, so here it is in all its glory…..Thanks and Sorry! Watch VIDEO


Best wishes for your daughter's recovery. Remember, what you do here, is not a job…. take off when you need to.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Episode: "Whatever...."*
> 
> Sorry about this guys but sickness has struck my daughter again and it took up all my time taking care of her. So there really isn't much to look at here but I still wanted to give you something, so here it is in all its glory…..Thanks and Sorry! Watch VIDEO


I appreciate that Roger. I just love doing this and sharing with you all. I still try each week to do this and I am glad you are all so understanding.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Let's get caught up!!!*

Hey guys, sorry for the delay in the posting of this video. I had a few audio issues with my first attempt that I had to clear up and it took me all day. This episode is a catch-up episode leading up to the construction of the torsion box top. as requested by some of you there is no music during my monologue. In the beginning you guys can jam out as much as you want and if you don't like the music just turn down the volume.  Hope you all enjoy, please comment rate and subscribe if you haven't already. Thanks a lot!!!

Video


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Let's get caught up!!!*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry for the delay in the posting of this video. I had a few audio issues with my first attempt that I had to clear up and it took me all day. This episode is a catch-up episode leading up to the construction of the torsion box top. as requested by some of you there is no music during my monologue. In the beginning you guys can jam out as much as you want and if you don't like the music just turn down the volume.  Hope you all enjoy, please comment rate and subscribe if you haven't already. Thanks a lot!!!
> 
> Video


This is one of the best regular podcasters on lumberjocks these days, I"ve subscribed have you ??? Drew is doing all the hardwork, you all you need to do is hit the subscribe button and show your support.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Let's get caught up!!!*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry for the delay in the posting of this video. I had a few audio issues with my first attempt that I had to clear up and it took me all day. This episode is a catch-up episode leading up to the construction of the torsion box top. as requested by some of you there is no music during my monologue. In the beginning you guys can jam out as much as you want and if you don't like the music just turn down the volume.  Hope you all enjoy, please comment rate and subscribe if you haven't already. Thanks a lot!!!
> 
> Video


Thanks a lot Alfred! It makes me feel really good I am doing this right. I'm glad you're enjoying the show, and I really appreciate your support!


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

dshort824 said:


> *Let's get caught up!!!*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry for the delay in the posting of this video. I had a few audio issues with my first attempt that I had to clear up and it took me all day. This episode is a catch-up episode leading up to the construction of the torsion box top. as requested by some of you there is no music during my monologue. In the beginning you guys can jam out as much as you want and if you don't like the music just turn down the volume.  Hope you all enjoy, please comment rate and subscribe if you haven't already. Thanks a lot!!!
> 
> Video


Another fine job Drew. One quick question for you. What brand is your tape measure? Having reached my mid 40's my eyes aren't what they used to be. I love the fact that you have the graduations written out on the tape 1/4, 3/8, 1/2 etc. etc. I need to get me one of those as it sure would make measuring and marking SOOOO much easier.

Scott


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

dshort824 said:


> *Let's get caught up!!!*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry for the delay in the posting of this video. I had a few audio issues with my first attempt that I had to clear up and it took me all day. This episode is a catch-up episode leading up to the construction of the torsion box top. as requested by some of you there is no music during my monologue. In the beginning you guys can jam out as much as you want and if you don't like the music just turn down the volume.  Hope you all enjoy, please comment rate and subscribe if you haven't already. Thanks a lot!!!
> 
> Video


Nice work, looking good.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*My first Halloween special *

This is nothing like WWMM specials but it is the best I could do on very short notice. Thanks to a residual bug from my daughter's illness I, too, got sick which kept me out of the shop. Hope you all enjoy, be sure and subscribe if you haven't and give me comments and feedback on my first special.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *My first Halloween special *
> 
> This is nothing like WWMM specials but it is the best I could do on very short notice. Thanks to a residual bug from my daughter's illness I, too, got sick which kept me out of the shop. Hope you all enjoy, be sure and subscribe if you haven't and give me comments and feedback on my first special.


great video seems like igor has all the talent,but nevertheless.hope your daughter is feeling better.would like to see a build on the deadblow hammer.thanks for the video.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *My first Halloween special *
> 
> This is nothing like WWMM specials but it is the best I could do on very short notice. Thanks to a residual bug from my daughter's illness I, too, got sick which kept me out of the shop. Hope you all enjoy, be sure and subscribe if you haven't and give me comments and feedback on my first special.


You are right about Igor having more talent. I felt the video a little lame for my first Halloween special but it's all I could do with a limited time I had. I did all the filming and editing last night. I really do want to do the mallet build, so you will probably see that in the near future. Thanks again for watching!!!


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *My first Halloween special *
> 
> This is nothing like WWMM specials but it is the best I could do on very short notice. Thanks to a residual bug from my daughter's illness I, too, got sick which kept me out of the shop. Hope you all enjoy, be sure and subscribe if you haven't and give me comments and feedback on my first special.


No I don't think igor has more talent than you, maybe a little bit better looking though. Deadblow hammer yes please.. 
Thanks again for your time. Alf


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *My first Halloween special *
> 
> This is nothing like WWMM specials but it is the best I could do on very short notice. Thanks to a residual bug from my daughter's illness I, too, got sick which kept me out of the shop. Hope you all enjoy, be sure and subscribe if you haven't and give me comments and feedback on my first special.


Trick or treat..


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Torsion box table saw top!!*

It's done!!!! Enjoy!!!! 
Watch here and don't forget to subscribe!!!!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Torsion box table saw top!!*
> 
> It's done!!!! Enjoy!!!!
> Watch here and don't forget to subscribe!!!!!!


Super nice, Drew. The hair on my neck stood straight up when I seen you almost make a boo-boo with that chisel…


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Torsion box table saw top!!*
> 
> It's done!!!! Enjoy!!!!
> Watch here and don't forget to subscribe!!!!!!


Trust me Roger, I was just as nervous. Made sure that I did not hit the metal with a chisel. I cherish those chisels!!!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Cancer Easel Build*

This is my version of the Woodworkers Fighting Cancer Easel Build". 
Hope you enjoy and don't forget to subscribe!!!!


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

dshort824 said:


> *Cancer Easel Build*
> 
> This is my version of the Woodworkers Fighting Cancer Easel Build".
> Hope you enjoy and don't forget to subscribe!!!!


Another fine job Drew. I love the use of all the different joinery. One day when you have some time, you need to show us how you set up the sliding dovetails. I need some more practice in that area!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Cancer Easel Build*
> 
> This is my version of the Woodworkers Fighting Cancer Easel Build".
> Hope you enjoy and don't forget to subscribe!!!!


Gr8 build for a gr8 cause, Drew.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Router table cabinet and then some....*

Here is the router table, the last thing I need to do for my ultimate tablesaw cabinet. Those of you that love woodworking you might want to check this out.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Router table cabinet and then some....*
> 
> Here is the router table, the last thing I need to do for my ultimate tablesaw cabinet. Those of you that love woodworking you might want to check this out.


Gr8 build Drew.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Router table cabinet and then some....*
> 
> Here is the router table, the last thing I need to do for my ultimate tablesaw cabinet. Those of you that love woodworking you might want to check this out.


Thanks a lot Roger!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*A Woodworker's Christmas....well, kinda....*

This is dedicated to all of the woodworkers who fight with their wives for tools. Here is my video for the Christmas season this year. Hope you all have a great Merry Christmas and a happy new year, and keep those wives away from the store when you go.

Christmas Video


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *A Woodworker's Christmas....well, kinda....*
> 
> This is dedicated to all of the woodworkers who fight with their wives for tools. Here is my video for the Christmas season this year. Hope you all have a great Merry Christmas and a happy new year, and keep those wives away from the store when you go.
> 
> Christmas Video


Good video. Very light in sometimes heavy times. Keep up the good work. Thanks for the chuckles.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *A Woodworker's Christmas....well, kinda....*
> 
> This is dedicated to all of the woodworkers who fight with their wives for tools. Here is my video for the Christmas season this year. Hope you all have a great Merry Christmas and a happy new year, and keep those wives away from the store when you go.
> 
> Christmas Video


Ditto whart Vernon said. Wish you and yours a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. Have a safe holiday season. Keep those gr8 videos coming


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *A Woodworker's Christmas....well, kinda....*
> 
> This is dedicated to all of the woodworkers who fight with their wives for tools. Here is my video for the Christmas season this year. Hope you all have a great Merry Christmas and a happy new year, and keep those wives away from the store when you go.
> 
> Christmas Video


Thank you all for being so supportive and I hope you all have a very Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

dshort824 said:


> *A Woodworker's Christmas....well, kinda....*
> 
> This is dedicated to all of the woodworkers who fight with their wives for tools. Here is my video for the Christmas season this year. Hope you all have a great Merry Christmas and a happy new year, and keep those wives away from the store when you go.
> 
> Christmas Video


I can soooo relate with that sketch, Drew. I think our wives are all in cahoots with each other! (by the way, you ever go to In Cahoots just north of Will Rodgers?) Here's a for instance for you. When I told my wife I wanted to buy that Supermax 19/38 drum sander she said fine, but I had to spend my "own" cash. Like I have my "own" cash! Whats mine is hers, and whats hers is hers! I ended up having to sell off a bunch of R/C gear to pay for that sander. I did go all in on that Jet Clamp sale though. I ended up with 4-24", 4-31", 4-40" and 2-50" parallel clamps. Now I gotta build me a clamp wall. You wouldnt happen to have any videos of a clamp wall now would ya?? HMMM?? peace brother.. have a Wonderful Christmas!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *A Woodworker's Christmas....well, kinda....*
> 
> This is dedicated to all of the woodworkers who fight with their wives for tools. Here is my video for the Christmas season this year. Hope you all have a great Merry Christmas and a happy new year, and keep those wives away from the store when you go.
> 
> Christmas Video


Cute vid Drew! Have a great Christmas and New Year.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *A Woodworker's Christmas....well, kinda....*
> 
> This is dedicated to all of the woodworkers who fight with their wives for tools. Here is my video for the Christmas season this year. Hope you all have a great Merry Christmas and a happy new year, and keep those wives away from the store when you go.
> 
> Christmas Video


Too funny! Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## jussi (Apr 14, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *A Woodworker's Christmas....well, kinda....*
> 
> This is dedicated to all of the woodworkers who fight with their wives for tools. Here is my video for the Christmas season this year. Hope you all have a great Merry Christmas and a happy new year, and keep those wives away from the store when you go.
> 
> Christmas Video


Great video and merry Christmas to all the Jocks.


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

dshort824 said:


> *A Woodworker's Christmas....well, kinda....*
> 
> This is dedicated to all of the woodworkers who fight with their wives for tools. Here is my video for the Christmas season this year. Hope you all have a great Merry Christmas and a happy new year, and keep those wives away from the store when you go.
> 
> Christmas Video


You brought a smile to my face this am. I guess we can all relate to that. 
Thanks for the video.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *A Woodworker's Christmas....well, kinda....*
> 
> This is dedicated to all of the woodworkers who fight with their wives for tools. Here is my video for the Christmas season this year. Hope you all have a great Merry Christmas and a happy new year, and keep those wives away from the store when you go.
> 
> Christmas Video


Thank you all, I am glad you enjoyed it! Have a merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Table Saw Cabinet Tour*

Here it is fellow LJ'ers. After months of planning and making dust the cabinet is finally complete. Here is my formal or not so formal tour. Hope you enjoy!

Click here for the tour!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Tour*
> 
> Here it is fellow LJ'ers. After months of planning and making dust the cabinet is finally complete. Here is my formal or not so formal tour. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> Click here for the tour!


One hell-of-a nice build Drew. Gr8 design and accomplishment


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Tour*
> 
> Here it is fellow LJ'ers. After months of planning and making dust the cabinet is finally complete. Here is my formal or not so formal tour. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> Click here for the tour!


Impressive!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Tour*
> 
> Here it is fellow LJ'ers. After months of planning and making dust the cabinet is finally complete. Here is my formal or not so formal tour. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> Click here for the tour!


Thanks a lot you guys!!!


----------



## Timthemailman (Oct 19, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Tour*
> 
> Here it is fellow LJ'ers. After months of planning and making dust the cabinet is finally complete. Here is my formal or not so formal tour. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> Click here for the tour!


Great build, I have the same TS and you have and want to do the same thing. Thanks for the video


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Tour*
> 
> Here it is fellow LJ'ers. After months of planning and making dust the cabinet is finally complete. Here is my formal or not so formal tour. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> Click here for the tour!


Thanks Tim, it is hard to part with this TS and now that I have this cabinet I love it even more. Thanks again.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Tour*
> 
> Here it is fellow LJ'ers. After months of planning and making dust the cabinet is finally complete. Here is my formal or not so formal tour. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> Click here for the tour!


Wow! That turned out just exceptional!

I assume a fence with dust collection is in the works for the router table?

This is one of the handiest set ups I've seen. Great job and thanks again for all the cool vids.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Table Saw Cabinet Tour*
> 
> Here it is fellow LJ'ers. After months of planning and making dust the cabinet is finally complete. Here is my formal or not so formal tour. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> Click here for the tour!


Thanks Andy! I had fun making it and now I am having a blast using it. You are right. There is a vid coming later for a router table fence to ride on the TS fence. I have ideas. Oh yes I have ideas !


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*QA-A More In Depth Look at the Ultimate Table Saw Cabinet*

Here I answer your questions that you posed to me from my first video. I also touch on features that were not mentioned as well. Please comment and leave me any suggestions. Thank you enjoy!

Click here:


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *QA-A More In Depth Look at the Ultimate Table Saw Cabinet*
> 
> Here I answer your questions that you posed to me from my first video. I also touch on features that were not mentioned as well. Please comment and leave me any suggestions. Thank you enjoy!
> 
> Click here:


I didn't have any questions, but, I see the ones you answered made a lot of sense. You built a mighty fine table saw station, and it shows you're in it full throttle. Be safe. Look forward to your videos, projects, etc. Like I always say, Work/Play safe. Keep makin dust.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *QA-A More In Depth Look at the Ultimate Table Saw Cabinet*
> 
> Here I answer your questions that you posed to me from my first video. I also touch on features that were not mentioned as well. Please comment and leave me any suggestions. Thank you enjoy!
> 
> Click here:


Thanks a lot Roger. Working out the shop keeps me out of the pool halls, so you can bet I'll be in it full throttle…LOL!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *QA-A More In Depth Look at the Ultimate Table Saw Cabinet*
> 
> Here I answer your questions that you posed to me from my first video. I also touch on features that were not mentioned as well. Please comment and leave me any suggestions. Thank you enjoy!
> 
> Click here:


great video again drew.looking forward to your next project.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *QA-A More In Depth Look at the Ultimate Table Saw Cabinet*
> 
> Here I answer your questions that you posed to me from my first video. I also touch on features that were not mentioned as well. Please comment and leave me any suggestions. Thank you enjoy!
> 
> Click here:


Thanks a lot Marty. I appreciate it.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Using a Cope and Stick Bit Set for Panel Doors*

Here I show you how I use my door making set to achieve a really beautiful bead board panel door. This is a 2 part series for my latest commission project, a kitchen island that I made the end grain countertop for several months back. Hope you enjoy!!!

USING A COPE AND STICK BIT SET FOR PANEL DOORS!


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Using a Cope and Stick Bit Set for Panel Doors*
> 
> Here I show you how I use my door making set to achieve a really beautiful bead board panel door. This is a 2 part series for my latest commission project, a kitchen island that I made the end grain countertop for several months back. Hope you enjoy!!!
> 
> USING A COPE AND STICK BIT SET FOR PANEL DOORS!


I hate to say this but make yourself a auxiliary fence with a hole in it at the edge for the router bit. Clamp it to your saw fence and it's much safer. A straight 2×4 will work fine. What you did was very dangerous.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Using a Cope and Stick Bit Set for Panel Doors*
> 
> Here I show you how I use my door making set to achieve a really beautiful bead board panel door. This is a 2 part series for my latest commission project, a kitchen island that I made the end grain countertop for several months back. Hope you enjoy!!!
> 
> USING A COPE AND STICK BIT SET FOR PANEL DOORS!


Trust me bigrock I know, which is why I mentioned it in my video. I plan on making my fence very very soon but with a limited timeframe I had to get that project done and I had to make do with what I had. The excess time that I took measuring and the way that it flowed through there made it very stable to push through. I would never recommend this to anyone. I appreciate the constructive words.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *Using a Cope and Stick Bit Set for Panel Doors*
> 
> Here I show you how I use my door making set to achieve a really beautiful bead board panel door. This is a 2 part series for my latest commission project, a kitchen island that I made the end grain countertop for several months back. Hope you enjoy!!!
> 
> USING A COPE AND STICK BIT SET FOR PANEL DOORS!


great video,drew as always.enjoyed the bloopers at the end also.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Rock-n H Woodshop "says it all!"*

My 45 second video here says it all!

Rock-n H Woodshop


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*A new way to countersink! Quick Tip!*

I just stumbled on this quick tip. Countersinking with a bit you wouldn't expect!

Thanks for looking and watching. See you Monday with my episode on machine dovetailing!






Drew


----------



## Stoli (Mar 7, 2009)

dshort824 said:


> *A new way to countersink! Quick Tip!*
> 
> I just stumbled on this quick tip. Countersinking with a bit you wouldn't expect!
> 
> ...


Isn't that a counterbore, not a countersink?


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *A new way to countersink! Quick Tip!*
> 
> I just stumbled on this quick tip. Countersinking with a bit you wouldn't expect!
> 
> ...


A mere technicality, but yes. Lol


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *A new way to countersink! Quick Tip!*
> 
> I just stumbled on this quick tip. Countersinking with a bit you wouldn't expect!
> 
> ...


thanks for the great tip drew.


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *A new way to countersink! Quick Tip!*
> 
> I just stumbled on this quick tip. Countersinking with a bit you wouldn't expect!
> 
> ...


Good idea - but the hole looked rather deep compared with a normal countersink. How about using the brass depth setting bush which is usually already on the bit to set the depth of the countersink/counterbore ?﻿


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *A new way to countersink! Quick Tip!*
> 
> I just stumbled on this quick tip. Countersinking with a bit you wouldn't expect!
> 
> ...


Gr8 tip Drew.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *A new way to countersink! Quick Tip!*
> 
> I just stumbled on this quick tip. Countersinking with a bit you wouldn't expect!
> 
> ...


Yeah I had thought of that after I already posted it. However, having a Deephole allows you to be able to fill it with a dowel if you want to cover your screw. You can also put the bit in your drillpress for more control. Using the collar though is a definite thing to do if you're free handing it.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Kitchen island part two: machine cutting dovetails on a jig*

This is a wrap up the kitchen island showing you how I cut the dovetails for the drawers using my Porter Cable 24 inch Omni Jig. This jig is so user-friendly it is almost difficult to screw up the dovetails. I have had my share of bargain brand dovetail jigs before and this one blows them all out of the water. I even prefer it over the Leigh jigs.

Hope you all enjoy, be sure and subscribe if you are a new viewer. Thank you for your support and comments.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Kitchen island part two: machine cutting dovetails on a jig*
> 
> This is a wrap up the kitchen island showing you how I cut the dovetails for the drawers using my Porter Cable 24 inch Omni Jig. This jig is so user-friendly it is almost difficult to screw up the dovetails. I have had my share of bargain brand dovetail jigs before and this one blows them all out of the water. I even prefer it over the Leigh jigs.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy, be sure and subscribe if you are a new viewer. Thank you for your support and comments.


That Omni jig is the Licoln line of dovetail jigs in my book. All those presets are a big plus. Gr8 video as always. Keep on, keepin on Drew. OH, btw, I'm a Big, Big Bang Theory fan.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

dshort824 said:


> *Kitchen island part two: machine cutting dovetails on a jig*
> 
> This is a wrap up the kitchen island showing you how I cut the dovetails for the drawers using my Porter Cable 24 inch Omni Jig. This jig is so user-friendly it is almost difficult to screw up the dovetails. I have had my share of bargain brand dovetail jigs before and this one blows them all out of the water. I even prefer it over the Leigh jigs.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy, be sure and subscribe if you are a new viewer. Thank you for your support and comments.


Appreciate the video Drew. Very informative and I liked the bloopers at the end. Glad they have come back. One thing though my brother.. What is with that PANZY ARSE ELEVATOR MUSIC at the end? This is supposed to be ROCK-n H Woodshop not Barry Manilows house of fine handtools! Rock out man~

Scott


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Kitchen island part two: machine cutting dovetails on a jig*
> 
> This is a wrap up the kitchen island showing you how I cut the dovetails for the drawers using my Porter Cable 24 inch Omni Jig. This jig is so user-friendly it is almost difficult to screw up the dovetails. I have had my share of bargain brand dovetail jigs before and this one blows them all out of the water. I even prefer it over the Leigh jigs.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy, be sure and subscribe if you are a new viewer. Thank you for your support and comments.


"Barry Manilow's house to fine hand tools" that is hilarious!!!! You caught that, huh? It was kind of an experiment Scott. YouTube, as of late, has been hammering me on my music claiming that I have copyright infringement, When there is none. So I am using less and less music in my videos. I did manage to find some music in the creators tools on YouTube itself. I will probably start using that music from now on. My thoughts are if they are putting it out for creators to use then it should be fine to use for my needs as well. Sorry, won't happen again…. LOL! By the way, glad you liked the blooper reel. ﻿


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Jewelry display frame using reclaimed base trim*

This is one fast and fun method of using reclaimed base trim for an easy project. 
It's mainly to appease the wives, sorry guys!

Drew-Rock-n H Woodshop


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

dshort824 said:


> *Jewelry display frame using reclaimed base trim*
> 
> This is one fast and fun method of using reclaimed base trim for an easy project.
> It's mainly to appease the wives, sorry guys!
> ...


Love seeing old wood come alive again! Thanks for the video Drew! 
PS. I click on the ad  $


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Jewelry display frame using reclaimed base trim*
> 
> This is one fast and fun method of using reclaimed base trim for an easy project.
> It's mainly to appease the wives, sorry guys!
> ...


You crack me up Tony. Thanks a lot I appreciate it. Thanks for commenting as well!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Jewelry display frame using reclaimed base trim*
> 
> This is one fast and fun method of using reclaimed base trim for an easy project.
> It's mainly to appease the wives, sorry guys!
> ...


I usually just throw that crap away and forget it's good wood and it can be reused. 
Nice use for the molding.

great podcast.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Jewelry display frame using reclaimed base trim*
> 
> This is one fast and fun method of using reclaimed base trim for an easy project.
> It's mainly to appease the wives, sorry guys!
> ...


In the past bill, so would I. it's only thanks to my wife that we had that molding salvaged. She had the vision so that's 100% her idea. I just executed it.  glad you like the podcast. Thanks for watching and commenting!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Jewelry display frame using reclaimed base trim*
> 
> This is one fast and fun method of using reclaimed base trim for an easy project.
> It's mainly to appease the wives, sorry guys!
> ...


Very creative on all parts.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Ultimate Dead Blow Mallet*

This is my own design of a dead blow mallet. I actually made several of these years ago and decided to thank Steve Ramsey, Jay Bates and John Heisz for their help in sharing my channel with other viewers. This is one of my most favorite projects, for those of you interested the link for the build video is down below. 
Thanks for looking….........


----------



## Timthemailman (Oct 19, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Ultimate Dead Blow Mallet*
> 
> This is my own design of a dead blow mallet. I actually made several of these years ago and decided to thank Steve Ramsey, Jay Bates and John Heisz for their help in sharing my channel with other viewers. This is one of my most favorite projects, for those of you interested the link for the build video is down below.
> Thanks for looking….........


Nice video Drew, I am gonna make one too, but can I put my own logo on the hammer? And very nice idea to give your friends a hammer. Cant wait to see them use your hammer on their channel. Great job.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *Ultimate Dead Blow Mallet*
> 
> This is my own design of a dead blow mallet. I actually made several of these years ago and decided to thank Steve Ramsey, Jay Bates and John Heisz for their help in sharing my channel with other viewers. This is one of my most favorite projects, for those of you interested the link for the build video is down below.
> Thanks for looking….........


Nice mallets! Who's "KD"? (Look at your shirt at 9:15)


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Ultimate Dead Blow Mallet*
> 
> This is my own design of a dead blow mallet. I actually made several of these years ago and decided to thank Steve Ramsey, Jay Bates and John Heisz for their help in sharing my channel with other viewers. This is one of my most favorite projects, for those of you interested the link for the build video is down below.
> Thanks for looking….........


Tim you can absolutely put your logo on it if you make one. It's your build, do with it what you want. I'm glad you got inspired by it


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Ultimate Dead Blow Mallet*
> 
> This is my own design of a dead blow mallet. I actually made several of these years ago and decided to thank Steve Ramsey, Jay Bates and John Heisz for their help in sharing my channel with other viewers. This is one of my most favorite projects, for those of you interested the link for the build video is down below.
> Thanks for looking….........


Hey Joe. Glad you liked the mallet! KD is Kevin Durant, OKC THUNDER


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Ultimate Dead Blow Mallet*
> 
> This is my own design of a dead blow mallet. I actually made several of these years ago and decided to thank Steve Ramsey, Jay Bates and John Heisz for their help in sharing my channel with other viewers. This is one of my most favorite projects, for those of you interested the link for the build video is down below.
> Thanks for looking….........


Nice builds Drew. A very nice thanku gifts


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Ultimate Dead Blow Mallet*
> 
> This is my own design of a dead blow mallet. I actually made several of these years ago and decided to thank Steve Ramsey, Jay Bates and John Heisz for their help in sharing my channel with other viewers. This is one of my most favorite projects, for those of you interested the link for the build video is down below.
> Thanks for looking….........


Thanks a lot Roger, I appreciate the kind words. They did a lot for me so I felt this is the best way I could return the favor!


----------



## TonyInGuam (Nov 1, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *Ultimate Dead Blow Mallet*
> 
> This is my own design of a dead blow mallet. I actually made several of these years ago and decided to thank Steve Ramsey, Jay Bates and John Heisz for their help in sharing my channel with other viewers. This is one of my most favorite projects, for those of you interested the link for the build video is down below.
> Thanks for looking….........


Drew, what is your mix ratio of tung oil to poly? The finish looked great, did you only apply your finish once? The mallets came out great, keep up the good work, I enjoy the videos.
Regards, Tony


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Ultimate Dead Blow Mallet*
> 
> This is my own design of a dead blow mallet. I actually made several of these years ago and decided to thank Steve Ramsey, Jay Bates and John Heisz for their help in sharing my channel with other viewers. This is one of my most favorite projects, for those of you interested the link for the build video is down below.
> Thanks for looking….........


Hey Tony. It is a one to one ratio. I applied three coats with sanding between. Thank you for the comment and question. Glad you liked it.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*DIY crosscut sled*

This is my easy DIY crosscut sled. My old one is now garbage so I needed to redo it. I use the five cut method to dial it in within .002 of an inch in accuracy. For those of you that want to see the build here is a video link!

PS.: I did make one mistake in my calculation of the 7/8 of an inch being .85 when it should have been .875 I accidentally left the 7 out of the equation. Answer still comes out to a - .013 so it is still okay


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *DIY crosscut sled*
> 
> This is my easy DIY crosscut sled. My old one is now garbage so I needed to redo it. I use the five cut method to dial it in within .002 of an inch in accuracy. For those of you that want to see the build here is a video link!
> 
> PS.: I did make one mistake in my calculation of the 7/8 of an inch being .85 when it should have been .875 I accidentally left the 7 out of the equation. Answer still comes out to a - .013 so it is still okay


Nice job Drew! You simplified the 5 cut method to where I can ALMOST comprehend it! I HATE math!


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

dshort824 said:


> *DIY crosscut sled*
> 
> This is my easy DIY crosscut sled. My old one is now garbage so I needed to redo it. I use the five cut method to dial it in within .002 of an inch in accuracy. For those of you that want to see the build here is a video link!
> 
> PS.: I did make one mistake in my calculation of the 7/8 of an inch being .85 when it should have been .875 I accidentally left the 7 out of the equation. Answer still comes out to a - .013 so it is still okay


Thank you! That will be useful for my next sled!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *DIY crosscut sled*
> 
> This is my easy DIY crosscut sled. My old one is now garbage so I needed to redo it. I use the five cut method to dial it in within .002 of an inch in accuracy. For those of you that want to see the build here is a video link!
> 
> PS.: I did make one mistake in my calculation of the 7/8 of an inch being .85 when it should have been .875 I accidentally left the 7 out of the equation. Answer still comes out to a - .013 so it is still okay


Thank you Andy I appreciate it and I hope you can comprehend it a little more after watching my follow-up video.
You're welcome Jake thank you


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *DIY crosscut sled*
> 
> This is my easy DIY crosscut sled. My old one is now garbage so I needed to redo it. I use the five cut method to dial it in within .002 of an inch in accuracy. For those of you that want to see the build here is a video link!
> 
> PS.: I did make one mistake in my calculation of the 7/8 of an inch being .85 when it should have been .875 I accidentally left the 7 out of the equation. Answer still comes out to a - .013 so it is still okay


Very fine sled Drew.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *DIY crosscut sled*
> 
> This is my easy DIY crosscut sled. My old one is now garbage so I needed to redo it. I use the five cut method to dial it in within .002 of an inch in accuracy. For those of you that want to see the build here is a video link!
> 
> PS.: I did make one mistake in my calculation of the 7/8 of an inch being .85 when it should have been .875 I accidentally left the 7 out of the equation. Answer still comes out to a - .013 so it is still okay


Thank you Roger!


----------



## Carbide (Sep 14, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *DIY crosscut sled*
> 
> This is my easy DIY crosscut sled. My old one is now garbage so I needed to redo it. I use the five cut method to dial it in within .002 of an inch in accuracy. For those of you that want to see the build here is a video link!
> 
> PS.: I did make one mistake in my calculation of the 7/8 of an inch being .85 when it should have been .875 I accidentally left the 7 out of the equation. Answer still comes out to a - .013 so it is still okay


Thanks a bunch Drew! I will be getting started on it soon!!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *DIY crosscut sled*
> 
> This is my easy DIY crosscut sled. My old one is now garbage so I needed to redo it. I use the five cut method to dial it in within .002 of an inch in accuracy. For those of you that want to see the build here is a video link!
> 
> PS.: I did make one mistake in my calculation of the 7/8 of an inch being .85 when it should have been .875 I accidentally left the 7 out of the equation. Answer still comes out to a - .013 so it is still okay


You're very welcome!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*5 Cut Method "EXPLAINED"*

Here is my breakdown of my sled and why the 5 cut method works to get you near perfect results.
Video:


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *5 Cut Method "EXPLAINED"*
> 
> Here is my breakdown of my sled and why the 5 cut method works to get you near perfect results.
> Video:


it's the well known NG method available at


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *5 Cut Method "EXPLAINED"*
> 
> Here is my breakdown of my sled and why the 5 cut method works to get you near perfect results.
> Video:


You're right. He goes into super great detail about the whole process. I just re-create a very light rough description of it. That dude is a freaking genius.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *5 Cut Method "EXPLAINED"*
> 
> Here is my breakdown of my sled and why the 5 cut method works to get you near perfect results.
> Video:


I agree with you both.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *5 Cut Method "EXPLAINED"*
> 
> Here is my breakdown of my sled and why the 5 cut method works to get you near perfect results.
> Video:


Thanks Drew. I have a MUCH better understanding of the 5 cut method now.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *5 Cut Method "EXPLAINED"*
> 
> Here is my breakdown of my sled and why the 5 cut method works to get you near perfect results.
> Video:


You're welcome Andy!


----------



## johnh16 (Sep 14, 2014)

dshort824 said:


> *5 Cut Method "EXPLAINED"*
> 
> Here is my breakdown of my sled and why the 5 cut method works to get you near perfect results.
> Video:


I've tried this method when I do it the first time my top and bottom is off .008, that was on 1/4 hardboard. Then I used 3/4" Ply. and after the 5 cuts I was off .040. Now these are the back minus the front numbers. Shouldn't they be closer, why are the so far off? Help Please.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*End Grain Coasters w/ stand*

This was a simple project using left over end grain butcher block from a previous project! 
For this interested in viewing the build, check it out here: 




Thank you and Enjoy!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *End Grain Coasters w/ stand*
> 
> This was a simple project using left over end grain butcher block from a previous project!
> For this interested in viewing the build, check it out here:
> ...


Good stuff Drew


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *End Grain Coasters w/ stand*
> 
> This was a simple project using left over end grain butcher block from a previous project!
> For this interested in viewing the build, check it out here:
> ...


"All four seasons in one day"? I guess you've never been to Michigan! All four in half an hour! Anyway, I like those end grain pine coasters, look like little cutting boards. Stumpy nubs will probably like them, too, since they're pine.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *End Grain Coasters w/ stand*
> 
> This was a simple project using left over end grain butcher block from a previous project!
> For this interested in viewing the build, check it out here:
> ...


Thank you Roger!!!

Mip: that made me laugh. No I have not been to Michigan, but from the sound of things I don't know if I want to go now. LOL! I don't think Stumpy has me on his subscriber list so he may not see them. Oh well! Thanks for watching.


----------



## Matty272 (Mar 10, 2014)

dshort824 said:


> *End Grain Coasters w/ stand*
> 
> This was a simple project using left over end grain butcher block from a previous project!
> For this interested in viewing the build, check it out here:
> ...


I can pretty much guarantee that you've never been to Scotland - far too often we get four seasons in one morning! 

Nice video showing simple design which I reckon would sell well at fayres.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *End Grain Coasters w/ stand*
> 
> This was a simple project using left over end grain butcher block from a previous project!
> For this interested in viewing the build, check it out here:
> ...


Hey Matty thank you and no I have not been there. Woodworking in weather like that might be really difficult. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*It's Corn Hole Time, Nuff said!!!*

Finally, I have the game posted. This is a Monsters Inc. theme game board for corn hole or corn toss. This was a fun build and I am quite pleased with how it turned out. I hope you like and please leave me comments. Plans available by email request to [email protected]
Click here for video

Thanks, Drew


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *It's Corn Hole Time, Nuff said!!!*
> 
> Finally, I have the game posted. This is a Monsters Inc. theme game board for corn hole or corn toss. This was a fun build and I am quite pleased with how it turned out. I hope you like and please leave me comments. Plans available by email request to [email protected]
> Click here for video
> ...


This is a gr8 yard game to have while having any get-togethers, and barbecues. You did an awesome job. I like the storage area you did for the bags. Very nice all the way around.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *It's Corn Hole Time, Nuff said!!!*
> 
> Finally, I have the game posted. This is a Monsters Inc. theme game board for corn hole or corn toss. This was a fun build and I am quite pleased with how it turned out. I hope you like and please leave me comments. Plans available by email request to [email protected]
> Click here for video
> ...


Thank you very much Roger. So glad you liked it!!!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Kids Tools and Toolbox*

Hey guys. I wanted to share this wonderful kids toys build with you all. For those of you interested I did a complete build on the project. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## TonyInGuam (Nov 1, 2012)

dshort824 said:


> *Kids Tools and Toolbox*
> 
> Hey guys. I wanted to share this wonderful kids toys build with you all. For those of you interested I did a complete build on the project. Hope you enjoy it!


Drew, theres no link.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Kids Tools and Toolbox*
> 
> Hey guys. I wanted to share this wonderful kids toys build with you all. For those of you interested I did a complete build on the project. Hope you enjoy it!


Now there is sorry


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

dshort824 said:


> *Kids Tools and Toolbox*
> 
> Hey guys. I wanted to share this wonderful kids toys build with you all. For those of you interested I did a complete build on the project. Hope you enjoy it!


Nice tool kit Drew! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Kids Tools and Toolbox*
> 
> Hey guys. I wanted to share this wonderful kids toys build with you all. For those of you interested I did a complete build on the project. Hope you enjoy it!


Gr8 1st tool box and tools for any kiddo. Good one Drew.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Rock-n H Bottle Opener*

Love this! Just in time for summer. Full video build seen here!


----------



## doitforfun (Dec 31, 2013)

dshort824 said:


> *Rock-n H Bottle Opener*
> 
> Love this! Just in time for summer. Full video build seen here!


Nice video and nice project. What camera and software are you using to edit?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Rock-n H Bottle Opener*
> 
> Love this! Just in time for summer. Full video build seen here!


Nice build, and nice tip with the tape ordeal. Pop a top.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

dshort824 said:


> *Rock-n H Bottle Opener*
> 
> Love this! Just in time for summer. Full video build seen here!


Thank you Roger! Doitforfun: I use a canon vixia and imovie9 right now. Final cut is my ultimate software to use.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*DIY Full Size Bed*

This is just a quick and affordable way to make your own full size bed that will last for years.
Full video build can be found here:


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *DIY Full Size Bed*
> 
> This is just a quick and affordable way to make your own full size bed that will last for years.
> Full video build can be found here:


Some lil gal is gonna be thrilled


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Hammer Time*

This is my 2014 entry into the 2×4 competition from Summers Woodworking. This is made to resemble my dead blow mallets I made in a prior episode. Full video build found here:


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dshort824 said:


> *Hammer Time*
> 
> This is my 2014 entry into the 2×4 competition from Summers Woodworking. This is made to resemble my dead blow mallets I made in a prior episode. Full video build found here:


Good luck on your entry. Another award winning video. I really liked the glue drying scenes.. lol OH, btw, I noticed the remote on your bench, is that for your dust collector, and if so, could you elaborate on that a bit? Thnx in advance.


----------

